# The Guys of TPF.



## Boomn4x4

I suppose one of us needs to start it off...

Here is my family and I.


----------



## swedberg311

why 25 responses on the girls of tpf but no one on the men of.... guess the boys are too busy waiting for the girls to keep posting... lol


----------



## RauschPhotography

We're a worthy distraction, if I do say so myself!


----------



## RauschPhotography

erose86 said:


> Bitter needs to post his picture here too!!!




Something tells me he's probably going to have something even better for this thread!


----------



## Robin Usagani

can it be an old photo?


----------



## RauschPhotography

Schwettylens said:


> can it be an old photo?



Sure.


----------



## Boomn4x4

swedberg311 said:


> why 25 responses on the girls of tpf but no one on the men of.... guess the boys are too busy waiting for the girls to keep posting... lol


 
This is High School 101...  You girls gave it up to soon.  

You women being so willing to put your photos up leaves no incentive for the guys to return the favor.

You should have known better than that.... You give the guy what he wants first, he's just going to roll over and fall asleep leaving you lying there frustrated.


----------



## MichiganFarts

I'm afraid that this could be a trap...given the OP and the sentimental value of the pics asked for.

"I always think everything could be a trap.  That is why I am still
	alive."


----------



## Robin Usagani

Me about 10 years ago after I undo my braided hair.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

10 years ago...


----------



## RauschPhotography

...Schwetty, I never realized you were so gangster. :shock:


----------



## Tulsa

Lets get this Sausage Fest started... here is one of me...


----------



## swedberg311

Boomn4x4 said:


> swedberg311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why 25 responses on the girls of tpf but no one on the men of.... guess the boys are too busy waiting for the girls to keep posting... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is High School 101...  You girls gave it up to soon.
> 
> You women being so willing to put your photos up leaves no incentive for the guys to return the favor.
> 
> You should have known better than that.... You give the guy what he wants first, he's just going to roll over and fall asleep leaving you lying there frustrated.
Click to expand...


HAHA TRUE TRUE!



MichiganFarts said:


> I'm afraid that this could be a trap...given the OP and the sentimental value of the pics asked for.
> 
> "I always think everything could be a trap.  That is why I am still
> alive."



Technically I started it Boom just was the first to follow trough maybe hes not the hit it and quit it type like we thought.... lol :lmao:


----------



## Trever1t

last year....i needed a haircut.




Raiderettes and Me by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Mishele, I posted that one specifically for you.


----------



## mwcfarms

You look so biker bada s s in that picture Bitter. Meowch......


----------



## Geaux

Sure, why not lol.  I don't do 'self photos', but here I am testing the lighting ...







for this shot ...






Facebook compressed the h*ll out of these lol.  I'm a "Super Fan" for the New Orleans Hornets ... code name: The Purple Hornet.  That Santa Hat picture won me tix to a game and autographed ball from the team.  WIN


----------



## swedberg311

Trever1t said:


> last year....i needed a haircut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raiderettes and Me by Trever1t, on Flickr




you on the left or right... lol jk


----------



## point-&-shoot

here is my son and i



me and the boy re-touched. by EvanAndrewPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## swedberg311

Geaux said:


> for this shot ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook compressed the h*ll out of these lol.  I'm a "Super Fan" for the New Orleans Hornets ... code name: The Purple Hornet.  That Santa Hat picture won me tix to a game and autographed ball from the team.  WIN



LOVE IT!


----------



## MissCream

Geaux said:


> Sure, why not lol.  I don't do 'self photos', but here I am testing the lighting ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for this shot ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook compressed the h*ll out of these lol.  I'm a "Super Fan" for the New Orleans Hornets ... code name: The Purple Hornet.  That Santa Hat picture won me tix to a game and autographed ball from the team.  WIN



Where the hell did you find a full length purple unitard!?


----------



## Geaux

Secrets 




madeinChina


----------



## Ron Evers

A few years old when I had to dress for business.


----------



## Karri

point-&-shoot said:


> here is my son and i
> 
> 
> 
> me and the boy re-touched. by EvanAndrewPhoto, on Flickr


 
Sweet picture!


----------



## swedberg311

60.00 really? 

Purple Spandex Suit - Full Body Spandex Suits - SuperFanSuits.com 

u really are a "super fan " huh

Although I do own these 

Buy Hawkeyes Striped Game Bibs Adult Overalls: Shop Iowa Hawkeye Size - at Hawkeye Planet


----------



## Karri

Bitter Jeweler said:


> 10 years ago...


 
OK Bitter - you cut off the back and grew out the beard now?  This isn't a mullet above, is it?  It's a party in the back or should I say a party in the front now-a-days?  :mrgreen:


----------



## Robin Usagani

That not you bitter.. thats Kundalini


----------



## Geaux

swedberg311 said:


> 60.00 really?
> 
> Purple Spandex Suit - Full Body Spandex Suits - SuperFanSuits.com
> 
> u really are a "super fan " huh
> 
> Although I do own these
> 
> Buy Hawkeyes Striped Game Bibs Adult Overalls: Shop Iowa Hawkeye Size - at Hawkeye Planet




I only paid 40 including shipping from China.  Originally they sent me a blue one by mistake, told me to keep that one, and sent me a purple one for free.  So, I got two for 40 lol (even though I have no use for blue) ... and won a contest on opening night at the Arena which netted me 50 bucks.  So technically, the suit has paid for itself.


----------



## MichiganFarts

Me (left) and my bro.  My first time...his second.


----------



## LINYBIMMER

Shooting the final round of my golf clubs' Championship. A buddy asked to see my camera and then snapped this picture. "We never see you Jim, just your photographs" he explained after I protested!




DSC05939 (1) by j


----------



## mishele

Wooohoooo keep them coming!!! 

Bitter!!! That's the best picture ever!! lol Thanks!! 
Can you start randomly sending me pictures.......lol Too funny!!


----------



## lyonsroar

Me and my baby cousin.  She's in that stage where I could only take 1 photo at a time because after every one she needed to see it on the LCD.






Me with my other cousin doing "selfshots."
:lmao:

There's a reason I don't photograph people often...:er:


----------



## KmH

My official online photo:


----------



## Village Idiot

Me and several other photo friends were at a Christmas party for a small photo group in Brunswick, MD and there were three of us left drinking beer before the strobes and cameras were broken out. I was the only model there.

Taken by Ed Ott and used with his permission.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Karri said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10 years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK Bitter - you cut off the back and grew out the beard now? This isn't a mullet above, is it? It's a party in the back or should I say a party in the front now-a-days? :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

 
Mullet? Never!

I'm growin it again. I dunno if I can stand it long enough to be that length again. *shrugs*


----------



## Village Idiot

Maybe this is a more accurate representation


----------



## Geaux

^Awesome! lol


----------



## swedberg311

ewww Wild Turkey!


----------



## Village Idiot

Geaux said:


> ^Awesome! lol


 


swedberg311 said:


> ewww Wild Turkey!


 
It was Thanksgiving, so I _had_ to drink turkey....

OK, I didn't have to, but it's definitely a preference for that day.


----------



## swedberg311

Village Idiot said:


> Geaux said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^Awesome! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swedberg311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ewww Wild Turkey!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was Thanksgiving, so I _had_ to drink turkey....
> 
> OK, I didn't have to, but it's definitely a preference for that day.
Click to expand...


HAHAH yeah you didnt have to drink it, I see a fully stocked bar behind u!


----------



## Robin Usagani

back in college I only drank Natty Light.  I was cheap.


----------



## RauschPhotography

Mike's Hard Lemonade was my choice, but then again.. I'm a lightweight.


----------



## Compaq

ok, I'll post.






Yup, that's a Viking right there!


----------



## Village Idiot

swedberg311 said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^Awesome! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swedberg311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ewww Wild Turkey!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was Thanksgiving, so I _had_ to drink turkey....
> 
> OK, I didn't have to, but it's definitely a preference for that day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHAH yeah you didnt have to drink it, I see a fully stocked bar behind u!
Click to expand...

 
:mrgreen:

Stocked with Vladdy and a bunch of empty bottles.


----------



## Village Idiot

erose86 said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> back in college I only drank Natty Light. I was cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean... I did too... but I'd take a case of Natty over a shot of Wild Turkey any day! :lmao:
Click to expand...

 
:er: Have some class.


----------



## mishele

Village Idiot said:


> erose86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> back in college I only drank Natty Light. I was cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean... I did too... but I'd take a case of Natty over a shot of Wild Turkey any day! :lmao:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :er: Have some class.
Click to expand...


Wild Turky is some good ****......lol


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Less talk. More pics.


----------



## vtf

Ok, I guess I'm brave enough.





Back when it was warm Hence the smile.


----------



## swedberg311

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Less talk. More pics.



:addpics:

come on guys!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

swedberg311 said:


> PerfectlyFlawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Less talk. More pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :addpics:
> 
> come on guys!
Click to expand...

  lol


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

vtf said:


> Ok, I guess I'm brave enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back when it was warm Hence the smile.



Striking resemblance to your avatar picture!


----------



## Robin Usagani

OK.. you've seen me with long hair.  I shaved it all so I could wear this costume.


----------



## kundalini

I think I've plastered my mug on the forum enough that you already know what I look like.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Bitter already posted your photo kundalini.


----------



## PhillyPhoton




----------



## bruce282

Well since older photos are OK. 




006 - Naked Bruce by red04wrx, on Flickr


----------



## Trever1t

Christmas in Reno

http://www.flickr.com/photos/trever1t/5310324318/



Hollywood by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## mrpink

Boomn4x4 said:


>



I see a kid.  Disqualified.



Bitter Jeweler said:


> 10 years ago...



Anyone else hear Ozzy singing "Dog the Bounty Hunter"?



KmH said:


> My official online photo:



You just look like you are saying "Did you read the users manual?"



bruce282 said:


> Well since older photos are OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 006 - Naked Bruce by red04wrx, on Flickr



I think there is a ban on artistic nudes.  Sorry.



I will have to dig one up of me.








p!nK


----------



## Derrel

Here's the frame I took right after my avatar photo...it's the typical bathroom mirror self-portrait...which is now an official photographic genre in this, the age of Flickr and PhotoBucket and Facebook!






Please note...I'm using my Canon 5D and the 50mm 1.4 EF lens to shoot this. Canon. Yes. It's me Derrel, and I shot this with my 'effin Canon. And yes, I have huge hands.


----------



## mishele

K.........post a picture!! You have soooo many cool shots!!


----------



## OrionsByte

Me, my wife, and our three-year-old daughter, taken in front of our Christmas tree just a few weeks ago.


----------



## AprilEye

vtf said:


> Ok, I guess I'm brave enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back when it was warm Hence the smile.


 
Awh... nothing like your avatar.


----------



## Compaq

okeeey!






mmmmm, blueberries


----------



## RauschPhotography

mrpink said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10 years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else hear Ozzy singing "Dog the Bounty Hunter"?
> 
> p!nK
Click to expand...


You read my mind!


----------



## Robin Usagani

What was the purpose of you twisting the lens Derrel? LOL JK. 



Derrel said:


> Here's the frame I took right after my avatar photo...it's the typical bathroom mirror self-portrait...which is now an official photographic genre in this, the age of Flickr and PhotoBucket and Facebook!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note...I'm using my Canon 5D and the 50mm 1.4 EF lens to shoot this. Canon. Yes. It's me Derrel, and I shot this with my 'effin Canon. And yes, I have huge hands.


----------



## Blitz55

All I have for now is this from about a year ago at work in my office.


----------



## Compaq

Derrel said:


> Here's the frame I took right after my avatar photo...it's the typical bathroom mirror self-portrait...which is now an official photographic genre in this, the age of Flickr and PhotoBucket and Facebook!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note...I'm using my Canon 5D and the 50mm 1.4 EF lens to shoot this. Canon. Yes. It's me Derrel, and I shot this with my 'effin Canon. And yes, I have huge hands.



Chose the other one for your avatar to show off your batterygrip? :lmao:


----------



## ls6firebird

seems like i only end up gettin my picture taken if ive had a few too many or im strugglin with somethin and look like an idiot haha.


----------



## ziggo

Hope no one is offended by the no-shirt.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## swedberg311

ziggo said:


> Hope no one is offended by the no-shirt.




better fix ur link! lol


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan

My one and only self portrait. If it breaks your monitor I am NOT responsible!


----------



## Tight Knot

Weeelllll, I guess if everyone else can post, so should I.

Cover your eyes folks, it ain't pretty.


----------



## PhillyPhoton

Wife, Son, and Me !


----------



## vtf

AprilEye said:


> vtf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I guess I'm brave enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back when it was warm Hence the smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awh... nothing like your avatar.
Click to expand...

 
Awwwwww shucks,  :blushing:
You're rocking the girls thread


----------



## kundalini

mishele said:


> K.........post a picture!! You have soooo many cool shots!!


 Thanks Mish.   :hug::


This was my first digital SP using a flash.


----------



## Marc-Etienne

Since everyone is giving it a go... I'm not often in front of the camera either, I don't like being the model. This one needed to be celebrated! First dive of last diving season, 34F water in wetsuit... it took me a week to recover from it! Never again!







While we are there, I'll support Ziggo and take the shirt off too!


----------



## djacobox372




----------



## bluetibby1

Well this is the only decent on I have that is not a iphone picture.






blue


----------



## twoboysnmygirl

I'm loving these threads!  Too bad for you guys that the boys are the only ones taking off shirts!


----------



## Kyna

Nice to "see" all of you guys!


----------



## Buckster

A photographic trip through my life...

50 years ago in my pool:




45 years ago on a pony:





30 Years ago at home:





28 years ago at work:





25 Years ago at work:





20 Years ago with my favorite guitar:





15 Years ago at work:





10 Years ago, trying to break a limb:





5 years ago with my daughter:





3 years ago with a knowing look:





2 Years ago, I will sell no wine before it's time:





1 Year ago, with my granddaughter:





A few months ago, shot by a salesman selling me a camera:


----------



## Kyna

Love the one of you and your grandaughter, looks like she's thinking hmmmmmm Grandpa's up to something!


----------



## mishele

Thanks for the trip through time Buckster!!


----------



## mrpink

twoboysnmygirl said:


> I'm loving these threads!  Too bad for you guys that the boys are the only ones taking off shirts!



If only there was something you could do to even it out......









p!nK


----------



## GeorgieGirl

You show your junk, we'll show ours.:lmao:


----------



## Jakefreese

I will get one soon as the new camera gets here on Friday!


----------



## mishele

mrpink said:


> twoboysnmygirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving these threads!  Too bad for you guys that the boys are the only ones taking off shirts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only there was something you could do to even it out......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p!nK
Click to expand...


After 11pm EST, my friend...lol


----------



## kundalini

GeorgieGirl said:


> You show your junk, we'll show ours.:lmao:


Are you sure you want to go there?



Think about.







Last chance.........









 Remember, it was your idea.


----------



## mrpink

GeorgieGirl said:


> You show your junk, we'll show ours.:lmao:



Fell for that once in Vegas.  Cost me 11 hrs in a holding cell and $300 in fines.








p!nK


----------



## GeorgieGirl

mrpink said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You show your junk, we'll show ours.:lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fell for that once in Vegas.  Cost me 11 hrs in a holding cell and $300 in fines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p!nK
Click to expand...


Let's see why...maybe the city got away cheap and its a win for us....


----------



## bluetibby1

Oh my K...just oh my.
blue


----------



## New Hampshire

Ok, I'll play :mrgreen:







This was taken with a Hassleblad H4D-50 with 50mm f/3.5 H lens set to aperture 22.......yeah I am betting you don't believe it either.  Just took this with my webcam. I probably could have puled something off Facebook others have taken of me, but you know I like the subtle lighting and soft tones of the webcam....makes me look so half dead and zombielike. :thumbup:

Brian


----------



## mishele

K........so disappointing.......I want more!  lol


----------



## mrpink

mishele said:


> K........so disappointing.......I want more!  lol



I don't think he has a macro lens.

I like how erose was the first to thank for a junk shot.:thumbup:









p!nK


----------



## bluetibby1

mrpink said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> K........so disappointing.......I want more!  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he has a macro lens.
> 
> I like how erose was the first to thank for a junk shot.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p!nK
Click to expand...


HAHAHAHAHAHA...Nice one Pink!!!

blue


----------



## Boomn4x4

If the guys are going to win the most replies award, looks like we are going to have to switch to more embarassing photos...

Here's a real BOOMN4x4








Are you ready for some football?






Yeah..... I'm extreme














There's a new Sherrif in town


----------



## Tbini87

This is the only shot I have on photobucket at the moment. Sorry for the excessive processing, was trying to go for a look that didn't quite work out.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Why are you using my joke I used on you LOL?





mrpink said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> K........so disappointing.......I want more!  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he has a macro lens.
> 
> I like how erose was the first to thank for a junk shot.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p!nK
Click to expand...


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Boomn4x4 said:


> If the guys are going to win the most replies award, looks like we are going to have to switch to more embarassing photos..
> 
> There's a new Sherrif in town



*We have a Winner. Either its junk or its not. *


----------



## vtf

Tbini87 said:


> This is the only shot I have on photobucket at the moment. Sorry for the excessive processing, was trying to go for a look that didn't quite work out.


The Steve McQueen look.


----------



## gen

Wow - I agree!  DEFINITELY the Steve McQueen look!!


----------



## mrpink

Schwettylens said:


> Why are you using my joke I used on you LOL?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> K........so disappointing.......I want more!  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he has a macro lens.
> 
> I like how erose was the first to thank for a junk shot.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p!nK
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Didn't use it on me.  Maybe you were referring to the photographing of another mans unit?









p!nK


----------



## Robin Usagani

macro lens... used that line on you on "Dont shoot your junk" thread LOL.. jk


----------



## willis_927

me and the wife to be


----------



## nphilbrick

swedberg311 said:


> Although I do own these
> 
> Buy Hawkeyes Striped Game Bibs Adult Overalls: Shop Iowa Hawkeye Size - at Hawkeye Planet




Go Hawks!
:goodvibe:


----------



## LokiZ

This was posted here somewhere once before.  I like the rest here seem to elude the camera's view quite often unless I am testing light or something along those lines.  I do have one of those portraits via the bathroom mirror somewhere but I would have to dig thought some pretty deep 1s and 0s to find it I think.


----------



## Tee

Here's me:


----------



## scotch59

I always feel awkward taking self portraits, but here it is, just a quick one done in my backyard this afternoon


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Tee said:


> Here's me:



Thats a half-of-you-facebook-shot. :lmao:


----------



## misstwinklytoes

scotch59 said:


> I always feel awkward taking self portraits, but here it is, just a quick one done in my backyard this afternoon



Are you wearing 2 different shoes?


----------



## meccalli

I see it by meccalli, on Flickr

I took this this evening just for you guys....well the gals >.>


----------



## GeorgieGirl

mec...cant see it and it better be good!:mrgreen:


----------



## Tee

GeorgieGirl said:


> Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a half-of-you-facebook-shot. :lmao:
Click to expand...


Guilty as charged.


----------



## kasperjd4

Me bored on the day before I moved out of my house, set up a bunch of desk lamps and a stool to put my camera on and played around with some self portraits.. I strongly dislike these...





Looking super pissed!





Cheers!


----------



## phiya

Decided to use this thread as an excuse to play with my new lightstands, umbrella, reflector and try my first self portrait, rather than find an old picture of me.  Results:




Meh! by Ricky Jay, on Flickr

I found it really difficult to obtain focus without a proper stand in, and not enough light for AF


----------



## mwcfarms

Keep em coming boys, I need more food for the eyes. :hug::


----------



## GeorgieGirl

kasperjd4 said:


> Me bored on the day before I moved out of my house, set up a bunch of desk lamps and a stool to put my camera on and played around with some self portraits.. I strongly dislike these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking super pissed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Eye Candy.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Ladies swarm me like bees.  Not sure why.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Schwettylens said:


> Ladies swarm me like bees.  Not sure why.



Steve Schwetty...I have the same effect on Pirates while in port... I won't bother with the pictures.


----------



## mwcfarms

Lol Georgie, yup theres a bunch of eye candy here but I don't want to be called cougar any more than necessary.


----------



## Robin Usagani

I volunteer for Cougar Rescue group.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

mwcfarms said:


> Lol Georgie, yup theres a bunch of eye candy here but I don't want to be called cougar any more than necessary.


----------



## meccalli

Schwettylens said:


> I volunteer for Cougar Rescue group.


----------



## Alter_Ego

Well its good now that i know what everyone looks like, everyone here seems to know each other pretty well. Maybe ill post more and get to know you all a little better now.


----------



## Kyna

Alter_Ego said:


> Well its good now that i know what everyone looks like, everyone here seems to know each other pretty well. Maybe ill post more and get to know you all a little better now.


 
Love your tat


----------



## chito beach

Old guy self portrait


----------



## Ron Evers

_ I can do the shirtless thing too.


21 months ago, two stents.







15 months ago, plus 2 bypasses.








Be careful what you eat - I never met a sausage I didn't like.  


_


----------



## Alter_Ego

Thanks Kyna. I also like your one! I want to get mine colored by so far all my $ has been going into my camera gear and crazy weekends.


----------



## Juice

I'm usually behind the camera, so I don't get seen often. 

On top O' the Empire State Building


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Ron Evers said:


> _ I can do the shirtless thing too.
> 
> _



Ron, Thank God they didn't touch your junk.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Kyna said:


> Love your tat



Love your face.


----------



## mwcfarms

GeorgieGirl said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> 
> _ I can do the shirtless thing too.
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron, Thank God they didn't touch your junk.
Click to expand...


Ouchie Ron, hope your fit as a fiddle now. :hugs:


----------



## Ron Evers

GeorgieGirl said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> 
> _ I can do the shirtless thing too.
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron, Thank God they didn't touch your junk.
Click to expand...


Laf, they did that 40 years ago after second child.  :blushing:


----------



## kasperjd4

GeorgieGirl said:


> kasperjd4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me bored on the day before I moved out of my house, set up a bunch of desk lamps and a stool to put my camera on and played around with some self portraits.. I strongly dislike these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking super pissed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eye Candy.
Click to expand...

 
Well thank you ma'am!


----------



## Robin Usagani

ma'am?  You havent learned?


----------



## Alter_Ego

GeorgieGirl said:


> Kyna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love your tat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your face.
Click to expand...


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Schwettylens said:


> ma'am?  You havent learned?



Fine by me. That's like a military salute out of respect. I like it. :thumbup:


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Alter_Ego said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love your tat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your face.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## DxAxN

taken at work today....


----------



## GeorgieGirl

...are you related to Bitter???


----------



## scotch59

misstwinklytoes said:


> scotch59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always feel awkward taking self portraits, but here it is, just a quick one done in my backyard this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you wearing 2 different shoes?
Click to expand...


hahah no.. i know it looks that way.. one is just way more beat up than the other because of skateboarding.


----------



## scotch59

Ron Evers said:


> _ I can do the shirtless thing too.
> 
> 
> 21 months ago, two stents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 months ago, plus 2 bypasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful what you eat - I never met a sausage I didn't like.
> 
> 
> _


  Wow.. glad your alive and doing well! those are some brutal looking staples. 
I have a fairly large chest scar like that because of my transplant.. minus the staples of course. lol


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

GeorgieGirl said:


> ...are you related to Bitter???



Awesome beard DxAxN!


----------



## vtf

Maybe these threads should be stickies.


----------



## swedberg311

vtf said:


> Maybe these threads should be stickies.



very true so we can refrance them later when we are pissed at someone... lol


----------



## Ratman667

Here is one of few that I am not embarrassed to place in public.


----------



## mjhoward

Schwettylens said:


> OK.. you've seen me with long hair.  I shaved it all so I could wear this costume.



IP MAN????


----------



## mjhoward

Heres a goofy self pic I took a couple months ago:


----------



## Robin Usagani

IP Man?  You want my IP address?  LOL


----------



## mjhoward

Schwettylens said:


> IP Man?  You want my IP address?  LOL



lol no... Ip Man: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ip_Man_(film)

I also edited the other post with a screen capture from the movie.


----------



## waynegz1

I'll play..
(self portrait assignment for class last spring)




Untitled by wphotographysat, on Flickr

Dancing in my chair at a buddy's wedding



Screen shot 2011-01-12 at 10.47.56 PM by wphotographysat, on Flickr


----------



## kassad




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Hey! I had that Grover shirt!


----------



## Boomn4x4

Ron Evers said:


> _ I can do the shirtless thing too._
> 
> 
> _21 months ago, two stents._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _15 months ago, plus 2 bypasses._


 
Hats off to you Ron.  Obviously, I don't know the details of your situation.  However, my dad went through something pretty similar a few years back.  I know it put a heavy toll on you and all those that love you.  Its good to see that you have rebounded and can make lite of what you have gone through.  You have the choice, something like that can get you down or can bring you up.... looks like you chose wisely.

Quite admirable, to say the least.  :thumbup:


----------



## Karri

Boomn4x4 said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> 
> _ I can do the shirtless thing too._
> 
> 
> _21 months ago, two stents._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _15 months ago, plus 2 bypasses._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hats off to you Ron. Obviously, I don't know the details of your situation. However, my dad went through something pretty similar a few years back. I know it put a heavy toll on you and all those that love you. Its good to see that you have rebounded and can make lite of what you have gone through. You have the choice, something like that can get you down or can bring you up.... looks like you chose wisely.
> 
> Quite admirable, to say the least. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

 
Well said....  Ditto!


----------



## Boomn4x4

I hope nobody needs a super hero


----------



## Dao

Me  7 yrs ago


----------



## kassad

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Hey! I had that Grover shirt!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Alex_Holland

Self Portrait


----------



## scotch59

vtf said:


> Maybe these threads should be stickies.



+1


----------



## LittleMike

Ok I'll bite. I've actually _never_ been in front of my dslr, only my cell phone camera haha. So that's what you get!

Typical "I have a big truck" redneck style picture (of course I'm also only 5'5", so it makes it look even bigger lol) 






One from work:






And this is what happens when I don't wear a respirator :lmao: I SWEAR it's not what it looks like!


----------



## Seekwence

Ascot (Summer 2010)


----------



## Alter_Ego

Alex_Holland said:


> Self Portrait



Is that lipstick?


----------



## Alex_Holland

Alter_Ego said:


> Alex_Holland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Self Portrait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that lipstick?
Click to expand...


Ha!


----------



## o hey tyler

Sure, why not. 






Birthday shot (Probably hammered already):


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Geaux said:


>



This..... is kind of creepy LOL.. love the chucks though! :mrgreen:


----------



## scotch59

Geaux said:


>



whenever i see these full body spandex jumpsuits all i think of is the green man from "its always sunny".


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

mishele said:


> Thanks for the trip through time Buckster!!


Awesome!


erose86 said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You show your junk, we'll show ours.:lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you want to go there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YESSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :lmao:
Click to expand...

'

Whoa Emily, you got crazy excited just then! HAHA :lmao: :meh:


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

misstwinklytoes said:


> scotch59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always feel awkward taking self portraits, but here it is, just a quick one done in my backyard this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Are you wearing 2 different shoes?*
Click to expand...

 lmao!  :meh: Seriously? whats going on?


----------



## scotch59

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> misstwinklytoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scotch59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always feel awkward taking self portraits, but here it is, just a quick one done in my backyard this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Are you wearing 2 different shoes?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao!  :meh: Seriously? whats going on?
Click to expand...


well because of skating , my shoes and shoe laces get torn up quite frequently i go through shoes every 5 weeks about. these are at the end of thier life, and when my shoelaces rip to save laces i just replace the ripped one and all i had was a white one, so.. mismatched :/ 
i guess i really didn't need to explain myself here, but i did anyways


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

scotch59 said:


> PerfectlyFlawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misstwinklytoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Are you wearing 2 different shoes?*
> 
> 
> 
> lmao!  :meh: Seriously? whats going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well because of skating , my shoes and shoe laces get torn up quite frequently i go through shoes every 5 weeks about. these are at the end of thier life, and when my shoelaces rip to save laces i just replace the ripped one and all i had was a white one, so.. mismatched :/
> i guess i really didn't need to explain myself here, but i did anyways
Click to expand...

:lmao: ok... well that was fun anyways! haha makes sense.:thumbup: lol


----------



## DxAxN

Bitter Jeweler said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...are you related to Bitter???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome beard DxAxN!
Click to expand...


thanks... next month will be a year since I last shaved


----------



## Nikon_Dude

I think this was taken a year ago or so: 






And a few older ones:


----------



## Overread

Gah I am so late for this thread its not funny! But still here I am:










older shots and I won't be taking any more for some time (my poor poor beard has been attacked by the evil rent paying man with shears! It can hardly show its face now that Bitter has shown his off!)



Derrel said:


> Please note...I'm using my Canon 5D and the 50mm 1.4 EF lens to shoot this. Canon. Yes. It's me Derrel, and I shot this with my 'effin Canon. And yes, I have huge hands.



pfft I don't believe you - you've clearly used the self timer on your nikon and flipped the shot in editing to fool us (along with editing your EXIF data). You might fool some but I know the truth!!! :mrgreen::lmao:



erose86 said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You show your junk, we'll show ours.:lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you want to go there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YESSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :lmao:
Click to expand...


Well fine since erose asked here's my junk (I'll put it in a link to shield those with sensitive eyes and to stop the guys all being jealous)
my junk


----------



## el_shorty

This is from a two years ago





then a few months later






and a more recent one, taken two months ago, the day I brought my puppy home.


----------



## Canon AE-1

Thought you might get a kick out of this, dont tell anyone!


----------



## fokker

Both been posted before anyway, but here I am:




Bad Luck by rattyboy, on Flickr




IMG_8908-Edit by rattyboy, on Flickr


----------



## jaymac

Boomn4x4 said:


> If the guys are going to win the most replies award, looks like we are going to have to switch to more embarassing photos...
> 
> 
> Are you ready for some football?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah..... I'm extreme


 

Where at in Ohio? I see Browns and Ohio State :thumbup::thumbup:. 
I'm from the Northwest part of Ohio.

My pic coming soon....:blushing:


----------



## eric-holmes

Atop a bridge for a shot...





At work, flu season...


----------



## Ron Evers

Thanks for the kind comments folks.  After my heart attack in the spring of 09, I decided to get a camera that could do many of the things I was unable to do previously, after encouragement from a few folks on another forum.  You only live once was the cry.  Well, I was lucky not to be seeing the grass from the wrong side so I went for it. 

You got to see me dressed for business, now see me as you might nowadays.


----------



## Boomn4x4

jaymac said:


> Where at in Ohio? I see Browns and Ohio State :thumbup::thumbup:.
> I'm from the Northwest part of Ohio.
> 
> My pic coming soon....:blushing:


 
Just moved to Avon 2 years ago from Huron.


----------



## Geaux

Figured since you've seen me in spandex, might as well show you what I look if you see me out on a normal basis lol.

MYSPACE/FACEBOOK TYPE PICTURE **WARNING**


----------



## mishele

Ron........I'm glad you took that leap into photography!! I'm also glad your recovery went well!!


----------



## Sonoma

One of my wife(girlfriend at the time) and I in H.S.






One of me at work several years back(me at the top)






And one of my wife and I just a couple of years ago(took the daughter to get a pumpkin!)


----------



## RauschPhotography

Geaux, is that a Vikings jersey you're wearing? ..I'm doubting it, but just want to be sure.


----------



## mishele

lol.....love the throw back shot Sonoma!!!


----------



## Geaux

RauschPhotography said:


> Geaux, is that a Vikings jersey you're wearing? ..I'm doubting it, but just want to be sure.




Oh HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL NO! lol.  I'm a WHO DAT?! for life! 

That's an LSU jersey


----------



## RauschPhotography

Geaux said:


> RauschPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux, is that a Vikings jersey you're wearing? ..I'm doubting it, but just want to be sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL NO! lol.  I'm a WHO DAT?! for life!
> 
> That's an LSU jersey
Click to expand...


I didn't think so! The colors are just very similar to the Vikes away jersey


----------



## Alistair

This was taken about a half year ago, I'm not very prone to take my own picture despite that I love to take them. Ha!


----------



## Village Idiot

Derrel said:


> Here's the frame I took right after my avatar photo...it's the typical bathroom mirror self-portrait...which is now an official photographic genre in this, the age of Flickr and PhotoBucket and Facebook!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note...I'm using my Canon 5D and the 50mm 1.4 EF lens to shoot this. Canon. Yes. It's me Derrel, and I shot this with my 'effin Canon. And yes, I have huge hands.




There's the lovable bastard we all know and tolerate.


----------



## Buckster

Ron Evers said:


> now see me as you might nowadays.


Hey! Aqualung!! :mrgreen:


----------



## LuckySe7en

lol theres a "guys" one too  lol.  ok i'll contribute.  let me see what i can find...


----------



## Derrel

Buckster said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> 
> now see me as you might nowadays.
> 
> Hey! Aqualung!! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zOMG Buckster...that is a funny comment!!! Probably went right over the head of 95% of the people here...you, me, and Kundalini are probably laughing our butts off though...
Click to expand...


----------



## JClishe

Trever1t said:


> last year....i needed a haircut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raiderettes and Me by Trever1t, on Flickr


 
You sure this isn't a picture of Eddie Van Halen?


----------



## Higgs Boson

Here are some pics of me with my GF and her little pug, too.


----------



## Derrel

Uh, Higgs, could you please crop out yourself, and re-post those first two shots for us...pretty please? Preferably quite large...


----------



## Robin Usagani

you got a keeper there    She's pretty.


----------



## Rosshole

Here is one of me doing what i do...


----------



## Ron Evers

Quite right Derrel, sure went over mine.


----------



## Sonoma

Derrel said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> 
> now see me as you might nowadays.
> 
> Hey! Aqualung!! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zOMG Buckster...that is a funny comment!!! Probably went right over the head of 95% of the people here...you, me, and Kundalini are probably laughing our butts off though...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As in...............Ian Anderson!!??!!:mrgreen:
Click to expand...


----------



## Higgs Boson

Derrel said:


> Uh, Higgs, could you please crop out yourself, and re-post those first two shots for us...pretty please? Preferably quite large...



lol, sure, while I'm at it let me look for some better ones....


----------



## LuckySe7en

alright, this is the first one I could find.


----------



## Higgs Boson

yeah man i think flickr doesn't allow posting photos anymore....


----------



## LuckySe7en

photobucket is good


----------



## Rosshole

This was posted with flickr...


----------



## JClishe

Here's the most recent of me. First one is the family, 2nd is me 5 minutes after finishing an Ironman. I was tired.


----------



## Rosshole

Nice! I did IMWI in 09 and I am doing IMWI again on 9/11/2011!

My above pic was a HIM I did last June.


----------



## Higgs Boson

Rosshole said:


> This was posted with flickr...


which option do you select when getting the url?  it doesn't work for me either so i've been using pb even though I don't like it.


----------



## Rosshole

right click on the picture, properties, then copy and paste the URL


----------



## JClishe

Rosshole said:


> Nice! I did IMWI in 09 and I am doing IMWI again on 9/11/2011!
> 
> My above pic was a HIM I did last June.


 
Very cool! These were taken at IMLOU 2010; I'm currently training for this years IMLOU as well. Also doing the Rev3 HIM in Knoxville in May.


----------



## Rosshole

JClishe said:


> Rosshole said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I did IMWI in 09 and I am doing IMWI again on 9/11/2011!
> 
> My above pic was a HIM I did last June.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool! These were taken at IMLOU 2010; I'm currently training for this years IMLOU as well. Also doing the Rev3 HIM in Knoxville in May.
Click to expand...

 
Good luck with your training!  Stay injury free!


----------



## Overread

erose86 said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well fine since erose asked here's my junk (I'll put it in a link to shield those with sensitive eyes and to stop the guys all being jealous)
> my junk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice junk Over
Click to expand...


That's nothing you should see what its like when fully extended :lmao:


----------



## hrry

A bad cropped photo but ah well that's me...


----------



## cletusjermal

Here is me and my nephew.


----------



## FranDaMan

Well, since my hawtnes was overshadowed by the foxy ladies in the ladies thread..

Here is me !






Me and my two girls






Me and the misses


----------



## jjparson

Here I am on a little fly fishing trip in Wyoming last year.




20101022-_CRS0149-Edit by 3$ Maddy, on Flickr


----------



## cfusionpm

Celebrating a friend's recent birthday.


----------



## RauschPhotography

cfusionpm said:


> Celebrating a friend's recent birthday.



So which one is you?


----------



## cfusionpm

Center.  Same guy as my avatar.


----------



## Robin Usagani

You look like Scott Foley.







jjparson said:


> Here I am on a little fly fishing trip in Wyoming last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20101022-_CRS0149-Edit by 3$ Maddy, on Flickr


----------



## Turbo

Oh.  Right.  The guy behind the camera.






Sorry ladies, I know you're all lining up to get a chance at this...but I'm taken.


----------



## mishele

Dang Turbo........you just ruined my day!!


----------



## Big Mike

Attempt at self portrait


----------



## bazooka

Hiking to Agnes Vaille Falls near Salida, CO.  Tripods makes great walking sticks.


----------



## bazooka

And for my shirt-off submission , here's before, during an after shots of a few rounds of p90x... lost 60 pounds from first pic to last in about 8 months.


----------



## CapM

bazooka said:


> And for my shirt-off submission , here's before, during an after shots of a few rounds of p90x... lost 60 pounds from first pic to last in about 8 months.


Awesome results.  Congrats!  

It takes guts to post a pic of yourself without a shirt, but it takes a real man to post a pic of himself in his red golf pants!:




IMG_1906B by Darin32265, on Flickr


----------



## guitar guy

Me and my harem... (also first time ever using self timer on the D3000)


----------



## lyonsroar

Derrel said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> 
> now see me as you might nowadays.
> 
> Hey! Aqualung!! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zOMG Buckster...that is a funny comment!!! Probably went right over the head of 95% of the people here...you, me, and Kundalini are probably laughing our butts off though...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Count me in.  I got it.
> 
> And I'm 19 years old...:greenpbl:
Click to expand...


----------



## bruce282

CapM said:


> bazooka said:
> 
> 
> 
> And for my shirt-off submission , here's before, during an after shots of a few rounds of p90x... lost 60 pounds from first pic to last in about 8 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome results. Congrats!
> 
> It takes guts to post a pic of yourself without a shirt, but it takes a real man to post a pic of himself in his red golf pants!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1906B by Darin32265, on Flickr
Click to expand...

 
I'll see your red and raise you a yellow.




098 - Bruce with his golfing buddies by red04wrx, on Flickr


----------



## deebert

bazooka said:


> And for my shirt-off submission , here's before, during an after shots of a few rounds of p90x... lost 60 pounds from first pic to last in about 8 months.



Wow!  That is impressive, way to go!:thumbup:


----------



## mwcfarms

Some serious sexiness going on here. Meowch......Turbo said I can't say Rawr which is what I originally said. And BigMike, digging the jerseys even if they sucking hineys again this year.


----------



## 12sndsgood

i'll add to the mix. my first off camera flash taken a few days ago.


jason a self portrait by Sndsgood, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers

Yellow is not as bad as the plaid.


----------



## Alter_Ego

i think i better delete just incase lol.


----------



## cfusionpm

bazooka said:


> And for my shirt-off submission , here's before, during an after shots of a few rounds of p90x... lost 60 pounds from first pic to last in about 8 months.


 
I should have taken pictures like that for myself!  Been on a Powerlifting plan called 5/3/1 for about 10 months myself; lost about 25 lbs, upped overall strength by about 50%, and gained a lot of definition.  Congrats on yours!


----------



## rabman




----------



## kundalini

mrpink said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> K........so disappointing.......I want more! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he has a macro lens.
Click to expand...

Actually, I do. 

However, if you were as good of a photographer as I am, you would know that you need to know which tool to bring out of your bag. As much as I would hate to bruise your self-confidence, in order to satisfy Mish's request, I'd have to whip out my ultra wide angle. 

Girls.......please take notice of the extremely large bulbous front element. Can't even get my hand all the way around it. 














 







Hmmm....... sounds like you're choking on something.


:lmao:​


----------



## mishele

LOL.........I knew you would come through for me!!!! <faints>


----------



## Josh66

I don't really have any good recent ones of me...

Here's an old one (about a year and a half ago?)



Self Portrait by J E, on Flickr

This one's not too old...



IMG_1100 by J E, on Flickr

This one is the most recent



01131146 by J E, on Flickr


BTW, someone's picture is asking for a password...  I have to click cancel on this like 5 times before it finally goes away:


----------



## mishele

erose86 said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, someone's picture is asking for a password...  I have to click cancel on this like 5 times before it finally goes away:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rabman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am a couple years ago.  Shot with my old D70.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and tonight.  Duck face
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tried to open it in a different window because I see a "?" and I got the message when it failed to open... and the address in the bar matched the thingy it was trying to get me to log into.
Click to expand...


Same here!!


----------



## lordfly

I don't take pictures of myself much... I wouldn't want to break the lens.


----------



## Dao

erose86 said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, someone's picture is asking for a password...  I have to click cancel on this like 5 times before it finally goes away:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rabman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am a couple years ago.  Shot with my old D70.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and tonight.  Duck face
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tried to open it in a different window because I see a "?" and I got the message when it failed to open... and the address in the bar matched the thingy it was trying to get me to log into.
Click to expand...







Yup, this is the reason.



> Here I am a couple years ago.  Shot with my old D70.<br />
> <br />
> <img src="http://gallery.me.com/rbrowder1/100752/Photo-20on-202011-01-13-20at-2020-21-20-232/web.jpg?ver=12949681870001" border="0" alt="" class="tcattdimgresizer" onload="NcodeImageResizer.createOn(this);" /><br />
> <br />
> ...and tonight.  Duck face


----------



## eric-holmes

mwcfarms said:


> Some serious sexiness going on here. Meowch......



Since I also posted here, I'll say thanks for everyone lol.


----------



## Destin

Alright, I'll join in. 

Here's a self portrait I took about 6 months ago:





And here is a much more recent photo of me, maybe a week or so ago, however it's taken with my phone, so crap quality:


----------



## Trever1t

yeah, that's really annoying!

OK, ever see that tourist, you know the one! He's sweating profusely with camera around neck and silly hat?



















The Tourist part II by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

kundalini said:


> mrpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> K........so disappointing.......I want more! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he has a macro lens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I do.
> 
> However, if you were as good of a photographer as I am, you would know that you need to know which tool to bring out of your bag. As much as I would hate to bruise your self-confidence, in order to satisfy Mish's request, I'd have to whip out my ultra wide angle.
> 
> Girls.......please take notice of the extremely large bulbous front element. Can't even get my hand all the way around it.
Click to expand...

:shock:  Funniest **** ever...... 



O|||||||O said:


> Has anyone ever told you you slightly resemble a pirate?  Seriously!
> 
> BTW, someone's picture is asking for a password...  I have to click cancel on this like 5 times before it finally goes away:
Click to expand...

  when i clicked on this thread i got this annoying ass prompt as well. :gah:


----------



## Josh66

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Has anyone ever told you you slightly resemble a pirate?  Seriously!


All the time.  

Especially now that my hair is getting long, and my goatee and mustache are both longer.

I do look the meanest with a shaved head though.  My wife won't have that picture up - she says it scares her.


----------



## misstwinklytoes

bazooka said:


> And for my shirt-off submission , here's before, during an after shots of a few rounds of p90x... lost 60 pounds from first pic to last in about 8 months.


I ordered p90x and did it for about 2 weeks before I found out I had a pinched nerve in my back.  It's not for the week.  I gotta get started on that again!


----------



## mishele

*bazooka.........woot!!! Looking good!! Nice job on the working out!!
*


----------



## deebert

O|||||||O said:


> PerfectlyFlawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever told you you slightly resemble a pirate?  Seriously!
> 
> 
> 
> All the time.
> 
> Especially now that my hair is getting long, and my goatee and mustache are both longer.
> 
> I do look the meanest with a shaved head though.  My wife won't have that picture up - she says it scares her.
Click to expand...


I was gonna say the same thing!


----------



## tirediron

Ehhh, guess I'll play too...




Fujairah, UAE, 2008





A few weeks ago


----------



## eric-holmes

Nice to put a face to you, John.


----------



## rainking

Me in the middle. Cool series of Jack Daniels.


----------



## eric-holmes




----------



## tirediron

eric-holmes said:


> Nice to put a face to you, John.


 
And to you!


----------



## kundalini

rainking said:


> Me in the middle. Cool series of Jack Daniels.


 To rainking.......










​You know rainking, your username is very close to photographer *rainkin*.​


----------



## o hey tyler

rainking said:


> Me in the middle. Cool series of Jack Daniels.


----------



## Fender5388

sure why not lol


----------



## bluetibby1

Since others are posting more I guess I will as well. A couple from the cell phone.

One before the wife's Christmas party.



074 by bluetibby1, on Flickr

One from a time trail in a buddy's s2000.



052 by bluetibby1, on Flickr

Best man at a wedding.



020 by bluetibby1, on Flickr

Gripped D90.



selfshot by bluetibby1, on Flickr

blue


----------



## AprilEye

GeorgieGirl said:


> kasperjd4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me bored on the day before I moved out of my house, set up a bunch of desk lamps and a stool to put my camera on and played around with some self portraits.. I strongly dislike these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking super pissed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eye Candy.
Click to expand...


Reminds me of John Taylor (Duran Duran) from waaaaaaay back in the day.  But I am guessing this one is still in high school (??)


----------



## AprilEye

Schwettylens said:


> I volunteer for Cougar Rescue group.


----------



## AprilEye

JClishe said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> 
> last year....i needed a haircut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raiderettes and Me by Trever1t, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure this isn't a picture of Eddie Van Halen?
Click to expand...


Oh good one!  But Ed is much shorter


----------



## AprilEye

Schwettylens said:


> You look like Scott Foley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jjparson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am on a little fly fishing trip in Wyoming last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20101022-_CRS0149-Edit by 3$ Maddy, on Flickr
Click to expand...


...or Russell Crowe.


----------



## bluetibby1

AprilEye said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look like Scott Foley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jjparson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am on a little fly fishing trip in Wyoming last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20101022-_CRS0149-Edit by 3$ Maddy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...or Russell Crowe.
Click to expand...



Now that you say that, I see it.
blue


----------



## scotch59

i thought I would post some more that didn't involve different looking shoes! 





Halloween 2010, everyone had to hide their kids!





boozer pic.. i had to...  Im in the middle


----------



## bluetibby1

scotch59 said:


> i thought I would post some more that didn't involve different looking shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween 2010, everyone had to hide their kids!
> 
> 
> 
> I bet that guy has made some money out of all this.
> blue


----------



## scotch59

bluetibby1 said:


> scotch59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i thought I would post some more that didn't involve different looking shoes!
> 
> 
> Halloween 2010, everyone had to hide their kids!
> 
> 
> 
> I bet that guy has made some money out of all this.
> blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup! apparently hes bout a legitimate house off the profits and has a product line and what not.
Click to expand...


----------



## MissCream

scotch59 said:


> i thought I would post some more that didn't involve different looking shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween 2010, *everyone had to hide their kids!
> *



:meh:

Edit:
OOOHHHH I get it now! Lol that guy...


----------



## bluetibby1

scotch59 said:


> bluetibby1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scotch59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i thought I would post some more that didn't involve different looking shoes!
> 
> 
> Halloween 2010, everyone had to hide their kids!
> 
> 
> 
> I bet that guy has made some money out of all this.
> blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup! apparently hes bout a legitimate house off the profits and has a product line and what not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's incredible.
> blue
Click to expand...


----------



## Geaux

Dodson is making 50k per appearance at clubs and tv shows now. Crazy!


----------



## darkchild

oh it's my turn? alright. 







this was last summer, bad pic. only pic i could find of myself on this computer.


----------



## Robin Usagani

How about a silly hat, POLAROID camera, binocular, and a map?






Trever1t said:


> yeah, that's really annoying!
> 
> OK, ever see that tourist, you know the one! He's sweating profusely with camera around neck and silly hat?
> 
> 
> 
> The Tourist part II by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## Robin Usagani

OK, my turn on memory lane.  I restored bunch of my old photos.  I probably should redo them because my restoration skill has improved quite a bit.

SchwettyBaby





My family couldnt afford a family trip to Europe.. so we did Faux Europe.  I am the littlest one.

Original pic





Restored





In front of our house where I grew up.  My favorite tree.  I climbed it a lot.





High school.. before you ask.. yes.. thats a regulation size.  I was only 140 back then.  I could dunk no problemo.. Now...  I dunk chips in salsa






Fraternity trained me to drink cheap beer.  Natty Light was the beer of choice.  Cheapest keg we could find.






Mr. Engineer..  Do I need to tell you which one is me?





Me now.. proud dad


----------



## jaymac

Here's me and my son taken a few months ago.


----------



## Arch

well seeing as tho Mike has.... the guy behind the stewie, albeit looking confused


----------



## kundalini

I'll add another from the archives.......


----------



## Robin Usagani

Wife took the shot K?


----------



## kundalini

Schwettylens said:


> Wife took the shot K?


The wife leaving is what got me back into photography. 

Two cameras, two tripods. Although a poor attempt, here's a three camera shot. (Notice third camera LCD is in portrait orientation)







​EDIT:
Forgot to say, but the front cameras were using Live view.​


----------



## Robin Usagani

Kundalini, do the setup again, take pic, download the pic, put it on the camera at the front, preview it, take same shot again


----------



## Trever1t

AprilEye said:


> JClishe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> 
> last year....i needed a haircut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raiderettes and Me by Trever1t, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure this isn't a picture of Eddie Van Halen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh good one!  But Ed is much shorter
Click to expand...





I don't see the resemblance at all but I'm ok with that 








Schwettylens said:


> How about a silly hat, POLAROID camera, binocular, and a map?



You win!!!   :lmao:


----------



## Village Idiot

General randomness


----------



## ajkramer87

Was that friend Mario López?



cfusionpm said:


> Celebrating a friend's recent birthday.


----------



## kundalini

Derrel said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> 
> now see me as you might nowadays.
> 
> Hey! Aqualung!! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zOMG Buckster...that is a funny comment!!! Probably went right over the head of 95% of the people here...you, me, and Kundalini are probably laughing our butts off though...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> snot is running down his nose
> greasy fingers smearing shabby cloOHthes
> 
> 
> Keep recovering Ron.
Click to expand...


----------



## DxAxN

and one more....


----------



## rainking

Spot the creeper.


----------



## Derrel

HILARIOUS!!!!! It says "Search tags for this page
pics of gays upto 25 years age"


----------



## rainking

iPhone 4 VS Droid X


----------



## rainking

Hands wondering....


----------



## RauschPhotography

Derrel said:


> HILARIOUS!!!!! It says "Search tags for this page
> pics of gays upto 25 years age"



Well ours comes up as "used up whore pictures"


----------



## mishele

Arch said:


> well seeing as tho Mike has.... the guy behind the stewie, albeit looking confused



Check you out!!! I love this picture!! Have you posted pictures of yourself before?


----------



## Rosshole

Derrel said:


> HILARIOUS!!!!! It says "Search tags for this page
> pics of gays upto 25 years age"


 
I knew that I shouldn't have posted in here.


----------



## Derrel

RauschPhotography said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> HILARIOUS!!!!! It says "Search tags for this page
> pics of gays upto 25 years age"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well ours comes up as "used up whore pictures"
Click to expand...


So it does!

SEARCH TAG FOR THE GIRLS OF TPF





SEARCH TAG FOR THE GUYS OF TPF


----------



## mishele

Derrel said:


> RauschPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> HILARIOUS!!!!! It says "Search tags for this page
> pics of gays upto 25 years age"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well ours comes up as "used up whore pictures"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it does!
> 
> SEARCH TAG FOR THE GIRLS OF TPF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEARCH TAG FOR THE GUYS OF TPF
Click to expand...


LOL too funny!! I'm betting that we get a lot of new members soon!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Robin Usagani

how did that happen?  I dont get it.


----------



## Buckster

Schwettylens said:


> how did that happen? I dont get it.


Might have something to do with you in a dress.


----------



## Robin Usagani

That is in the girls of TPF buckster LOL


----------



## Trever1t

seeing how I am well over 25 I am not offended


----------



## RauschPhotography

Schwettylens said:


> That is in the girls of TPF buckster LOL




Yeah, I thought so too... Proof that I learn something new every day. Schwetty in a dress=used up whore pictures


----------



## Bram

Wicked thread guys. Although I am currently at work i will definately go home for lunch and post one of myself. :thumbup:
FYI: it will be about 3-4 hours before I do that.


----------



## kundalini

Arch said:


> .... the guy behind the stewie, albeit looking confused


 Hmmm, I was halfway expecting black hair, multiple earrings and bluebirds on the neck.    :lmao:

Great shot!


----------



## jcrob33

Bram said:


> Wicked thread guys. Although I am currently at work i will definately go home for lunch and post one of myself. :thumbup:
> FYI: it will be about 3-4 hours before I do that.



I don't think we can wait that long!


----------



## Bram

Lol, my bad gotta be here for another 2 hours or so before I can head out for lunch. So ill post a elf photo and what I do in about an hour and a half-two hours.


----------



## Karri

ajkramer87 said:


> Was that friend Mario López?
> 
> 
> 
> cfusionpm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Celebrating a friend's recent birthday.
Click to expand...

 
Hilarious!  It's gotta be his twin!


----------



## Josh66

erose86 said:


> How in the HELL do these threads get tagged anything?  That's what I don't understand.  Are people literally tagging their posts as "gay" and "whore" and whatever else to yield these search results?
> 
> Either way, I think it's hilarious.


No, no, no...  Those aren't 'tags'.  Nobody here 'tagged' them with that.

That's what people were searching Google for when they found this thread and the other one.

That might be worse, lol.

People were searching the internets for pictures of used up whores, and young gay men, and it brought them to TPF.


----------



## OrionsByte

O|||||||O said:


> People were searching the internets for pictures of used up whores, and young gay men, and it brought them to TPF.



And if _that_ isn't motivation to keep posting pics...


----------



## enzodm

O|||||||O said:


> That's what people were searching Google for when they found this thread and the other one.
> 
> That might be worse, lol.



in fact is strange, for how Google algorithms in theory should work.

Anyway, it's my time. Self portrait made some time ago before buying a flash, using an halogen lamp (the kind for living room) as light source. And yes, I've intentionally cut top&side  .


----------



## Big Mike

I'm sure that all of the times those tags have been quoted and mentioned, just drives up the rating for those tags on Google etc.  It's like a self fulfilling prophecy.  

This forum does an unbelievably good job in terms of search engines.  Sometimes, when I want to do some research before answering a post, I'll Google the topic...and more often than not, the exact thread that I'm trying to reply to, comes up at or near the top of the search results....even if there haven't been any replies to that thread yet.  

So be careful what you say....the whole world is watching.  :er:


----------



## Robin Usagani

*jack daniels looks*, 
*photo bottam older 55 to 80 men*

, 
*pics of gays upto 25 years age*


----------



## rainking

I'll take responsibility for the Jack Daniels.


----------



## Josh66

Yeah, the Jack Daniels was probably because of your post.

I'm too old for the gay pics one, and too young for the older men one.  Who's gonna claim those?  :lmao:


----------



## Village Idiot

Wild Turkey! Wild Turkey! 
Wild Turkey! Wild Turkey!
Wild Turkey! Wild Turkey!
Wild Turkey! Wild Turkey!
Wild Turkey! Wild Turkey!
Wild Turkey! Wild Turkey!
Wild Turkey! Wild Turkey!
Wild Turkey! Wild Turkey!
Wild Turkey! Wild Turkey!
Wild Turkey! Wild Turkey!
Wild Turkey! Wild Turkey!
Wild Turkey! Wild Turkey!
Wild Turkey! Wild Turkey!
Wild Turkey! Wild Turkey!
Wild Turkey! Wild Turkey!
Wild Turkey! Wild Turkey!
Wild Turkey! Wild Turkey!
Wild Turkey! Wild Turkey!
Wild Turkey! Wild Turkey!
Wild Turkey! Wild Turkey!
Wild Turkey! Wild Turkey!
Wild Turkey! Wild Turkey!


----------



## RauschPhotography

You know, with how off-topic we can all get at some point.. I guess I'm kind of genuinely surprised that half of the topics don't come up with search tags of "duckface" :lmao:


----------



## Derrel

Patron 
Patron Patron 
Silver Patron 
Patron Silver Tequila 
Tequila shooter
Tequila shot
Tequila shots 
shooting tequila 
getting hammered on tequila 
what did we do last night?
tequila and lemon
shot glass of tequila
passed out on tequila
tequila makes her clothes fall off
table dance
table dancing
dancing naked
dancing nekkid
nekkid girl, naked girl
nekkid woman, naked woman
g-string, G-string
drunk
drunken sex
binge drinking
tequila!
tequila!!
got drunk and made out
made out
passed out
woke up drunk


----------



## mishele

Call me Bitter or Josh (olllllllllo)  lol  I took this a while go as a joke on another forum.....


----------



## Josh66

LOL

I posted this in the other thread (post a picture of yourself), but I guess I might as well post it here too.




P1140661 by J E, on Flickr

Took that today.


----------



## Boomn4x4

I prefer to patronize our friends from NORTH of the border.


----------



## mishele

Josh.....I just saw your other post and thought of this shot.....I had to post it here...lol I look just like you!!


----------



## Bram

Alright as promised here is me. Pretty old but it's the best I got. 






Doing what I do. Both photos i'm with the ball wearing yellow.






and


----------



## DerekSalem

lol it's come time...View me, TPFers!






Not edited. Was from a Christmas party (I went as Clark Griswold from Christmas Vacation) and one of my friends took the picture. The face was because she literally asked "where's the green box mode".

I have *so* few pictures of myself lol working on doing a self-portrait but don't know where yet


----------



## Arch

erose86 said:


> Wow, you look MUCH different than I imagined... but that's a good thing.



Heh thanks 



kundalini said:


> Arch said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... the guy behind the stewie, albeit looking confused
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I was halfway expecting black hair, multiple earrings and bluebirds on the neck.    :lmao:
> Great shot!
Click to expand...


Thanks, yea im a big softy really 



mishele said:


> Check you out!!! I love this picture!! Have you posted pictures of yourself before?



Thanks, yea i have before but all those threads would be dead and buried by now, was a while ago 
I use to have this one as my avatar here...


----------



## Lodd

This is me testing out my Nikon D4x (yes. it's made out of gingerbread.)


----------



## Robin Usagani

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

That is not a nikon though. It is a canon with green striped lens!








Lodd said:


> This is me testing out my Nikon D4x (yes. it's made out of gingerbread.)


----------



## Derrel

Boomn4x4 said:


> I prefer to patronize our friends from NORTH of the border.




Boomn4x4,
Didja' notice that you can't spell patronize without patron??? heh heh heh...hiccup!


----------



## Village Idiot

Bram said:


> Alright as promised here is me. Pretty old but it's the best I got.
> 
> 
> 
> Doing what I do. Both photos i'm with the ball wearing yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> and


 
Have you ever been to the beaches in Jersey?


----------



## AaronA1

I HAD A MUSTACHE FOR ABOUT 2 DAYS UNTIL I REALIZED HOW MANY PEOPLE COULDN'T HANDLE IT AWESOMNESS....






THIS ONES FOR THE LADIES.






I'M AT WORK, so I only have facebook pictures available to me.....HAHA


----------



## Bram

UHmmm no I have not why?


----------



## Linkovicha

Karri said:


> ajkramer87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was that friend Mario López?
> 
> 
> 
> cfusionpm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Celebrating a friend's recent birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hilarious! It's gotta be his twin!
Click to expand...

 
No kidding...makes me almost want to go home and watch saved by the bell!


----------



## Linkovicha

kasperjd4 said:


> Me bored on the day before I moved out of my house, set up a bunch of desk lamps and a stool to put my camera on and played around with some self portraits.. I strongly dislike these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking super pissed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


 
Oooo la la, I like!


----------



## AprilEye

Derrel said:


> Patron
> Patron Patron
> Silver Patron
> Patron Silver Tequila
> Tequila shooter
> Tequila shot
> Tequila shots
> shooting tequila
> getting hammered on tequila
> what did we do last night?
> tequila and lemon
> shot glass of tequila
> passed out on tequila
> tequila makes her clothes fall off
> table dance
> table dancing
> dancing naked
> dancing nekkid
> nekkid girl, naked girl
> nekkid woman, naked woman
> g-string, G-string
> drunk
> drunken sex
> binge drinking
> tequila!
> tequila!!
> got drunk and made out
> made out
> passed out
> woke up drunk


 
 Wow someone is going to be pretty disappointed when they hope to see all of ^^^^^that stuff and find all of this!


----------



## Eemilioc

Me and my Hobby :thumbup:


----------



## hawk232

at work:






at play:

my raceboat:





my cruise boat:





my fishing boat:





and finally (and most recently) relaxing with one of the pups:


----------



## Bram

Village Idiot said:


> Bram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright as promised here is me. Pretty old but it's the best I got.
> 
> 
> 
> Doing what I do. Both photos i'm with the ball wearing yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to the beaches in Jersey?
Click to expand...

 
No I definately have not why?


----------



## Robin Usagani

Hawk, what are you mapping at work?  GIS stuff I assume?


----------



## JClishe

Linkovicha said:


> Karri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajkramer87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was that friend Mario López?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious! It's gotta be his twin!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No kidding...makes me almost want to go home and watch saved by the bell!
Click to expand...

 
Almost


----------



## hawk232

That particular project was a trafficability report (of the marsh) for repeated airboat passes by seismic companys. we also used them for mapping wetlands (for delineations) and streams.

Now I just use the trimble for plots in out study sites so that we can find them again if they get burned (they are in the marsh, where fire is common). Because we need to find the EXACT location we need sub-meter accuracy. 

to stay on topic:
me, the fiance' and the other pup:


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Bram said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright as promised here is me. Pretty old but it's the best I got.
> 
> 
> 
> Doing what I do. Both photos i'm with the ball wearing yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to the beaches in Jersey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I definately have not why?
Click to expand...


Ummm...yeah why???


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Linkovicha said:


> kasperjd4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me bored on the day before I moved out of my house, set up a bunch of desk lamps and a stool to put my camera on and played around with some self portraits.. I strongly dislike these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking super pissed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oooo la la, I like!  *
Click to expand...


I know...right???


----------



## Twisted_Pixel

Just joined today, but here's my mugshot 
Looking forward to learning all I can from the rest of you.


----------



## dukeboy1977

This is ME and my fiance' Amanda, and our two GORGEOUS little boys August and Aiden Duke. August is now 18 months old and Aiden is 5 months. Both of my kids have awesome personalities, and are loved to DEATH by us both. We are 'tying the knot' this year sometime, we just need to set a date. Who says you can't find love on the internet? We met online and she came here to me, cause' it was the best decision for her to get out of her situation at the time.


----------



## Kyna

Those are some cute little boys you've got there!  My girls are only 18 months apart, busy busy!


----------



## dukeboy1977

Kyna said:


> Those are some cute little boys you've got there!  My girls are only 18 months apart, busy busy!



Thank you hun, it's very appreciated! My boys won't have to worry about being called conceited, cause' they will be convinced!! lol  They get more compliments from girls / women than 'I' ever did! lol  My older boy 'August' is already a 'ladies man'!  lol


----------



## OrionsByte

I don't think I got it pouty enough...





My cat grabbed my camera and took this picture of me while I was looking at the Girls of TPF thread (true story)





And here's a _serious _attempt at a self-portrait:


----------



## Josh66

OrionsByte said:


> I don't think I got it pouty enough...


I literally laughed.  :lmao:


----------



## Dao

OMG ...  like twin brothers....  oh wait ...maybe twin sisters ..  oh wait. ... arrrr  never mind!:er:


----------



## OrionsByte

erose86 said:


> PLEAAAAASE, please make that your avatar!!!!!!!!!  every time I scroll up and peak at it, I bust out laughing again!



BAM!

Somehow I knew you'd say that.


----------



## reznap

From a couple years ago:


----------



## enzodm

Eemilioc said:


> Me and my Hobby :thumbup:



one of my hobbies too, actually suspended in favor of photography (not much free time). I'm more of a builder than pilot, though.


----------



## scotch59

Boomn4x4 said:


> I prefer to patronize our friends from NORTH of the border.



crown royal... much classier than my Jim beam:thumbup:


----------



## Eemilioc

enzodm said:


> Eemilioc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my Hobby :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my hobbies too, actually suspended in favor of photography (not much free time). I'm more of a builder than pilot, though.
Click to expand...

 
I know it´s really time consuming, but I have been doing it since I was 13 years old and found a way to get my kids involved, so I get to enjoy it from different perspectives. Even at home while I work in the RC room they go in to help, well they think so, but we enjoy it together. I just hope the little one likes it too.


----------



## Lodd

Schwettylens said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> That is not a nikon though. It is a canon with green striped lens!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is me testing out my Nikon D4x (yes. it's made out of gingerbread.)
Click to expand...



Oh Thank you! now i know why it had those problems with the cromatic abberation and backfocusing. :lmao:


----------



## Robin Usagani

because your lens is super dirty


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

MissCream said:


> scotch59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i thought I would post some more that didn't involve different looking shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween 2010, *everyone had to hide their kids!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :meh:
> 
> Edit:
> OOOHHHH I get it now! Lol that guy...
Click to expand...

  :lmao:


----------



## BroMiCs

This is a photo of my wife and I.... it was at a haloween party... took most of the costume off..hahahaha.....most at least...


----------



## Geaux

Schwettylens said:


> Hawk, what are you mapping at work?  GIS stuff I assume?




GIS caught my eye.  I'm a GIS'er  for 911.


----------



## ausemmao

The search terms for both of the threads...
Estoy al izquierdo. (I'm on the left carrying my baby camera .)


----------



## ChadHillPhoto

A recent and random self portrait


----------



## Fleetwood271

Guess I"ll play too.


----------



## mbbye

New Years Eve...


----------



## honoryourlifeFXR

I'll play!




62560_10150289280395537_647290536_14857061_7020419_n by honoryourlife, on Flickr




40379_10150261714940537_647290536_14169741_4164579_n by honoryourlife, on Flickr


----------



## AprilEye

reznap said:


> From a couple years ago:



Nice to see the camera is not your *only* weapon of choice.  Excellent!!


----------



## Hardrock

Im in ...


----------



## mpasq66

Ok...I'll play too:


----------



## myfotoguy

A rare shot of me (like most, I'm usually behind the camera).


----------



## mishele

Wow Tim!! Great shot.......congrats on the win!!!


----------



## Dominantly

Messed around a while back with some grunge style chops







Cheesin- Smug Mug





One of my other hobbies @ 60ft


----------



## mishele

Dominantly  :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gsgary

A few of me





Knocking back some Polish Vodka





Me at the Arctic Circle Norway


----------



## mwcfarms

Love seeing the pics of some of our longtime members. Not at all what I pictured for some of you guys. Keep em coming.


----------



## Dominantly

I agree.


----------



## Josh66

The girls thread wasn't much of a shock to me - I knew we had a lot of hotties here, but this one is kinda surprising.

I was way off on guessing the ages of most of the members here.


----------



## gsgary

Found another
70mph portrait taken by my partner


----------



## mwcfarms

O|||||||O said:


> The girls thread wasn't much of a shock to me - I knew we had a lot of hotties here, but this one is kinda surprising.
> 
> I was way off on guessing the ages of most of the members here.



Me too, and I knew we had some hottness over here too. Lots of good looking guys. Not that this matters. Lol. 

I definitely was shocked by a couple pics/ages.


----------



## gsgary

erose86 said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was way off on guessing the ages of most of the members here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, me too
Click to expand...


I hope your not implying i'm an old fart


----------



## RauschPhotography

O|||||||O said:


> The girls thread wasn't much of a shock to me - I knew we had a lot of hotties here, but this one is kinda surprising.
> 
> I was way off on guessing the ages of most of the members here.



Haha, but apparently no one knew I was a girl! I still find that funny. Understandable, because I've never really said anything about it.. But funny nonetheless :lmao:


----------



## Josh66

LOL.  Mostly, everyone is a lot younger than I thought they were.


----------



## Dominantly

I was probably one of the people everyone thought was older, probably due to the sophistication and maturity of most of my posts...

:Joker:


----------



## reznap

Dominantly said:


> I was probably one of the people everyone thought was older, probably due to the sophistication and maturity of most of my posts...
> 
> :Joker:



Yeah... +1  lol...


----------



## dancingsphinx22

Dominantly said:


> I was probably one of the people everyone thought was older, probably due to the sophistication and maturity of most of my posts...
> 
> :Joker:




Hey, Dominantly, I love your grunge image. Btw, was your stuff featured in a book a few years ago??


----------



## Josh66

Dominantly said:


> I was probably one of the people everyone thought was older, probably due to the sophistication and maturity of most of my posts...
> 
> :Joker:


:lmao:

Yeah, actually, you were one of the ones I was thinking of.  You're at least 10 years younger than I expected.


----------



## Robin Usagani

how old do you think I am?


----------



## Josh66

Post another picture of you not in a dress.


----------



## mwcfarms

_32 years 45 weeks 1 day 17 hours 16 minutes 13 seconds _ old give or take a few.


----------



## Robin Usagani

stalker!


----------



## mwcfarms

You know it. Don't be surprised some day finding me going through your trash. :greenpbl:


----------



## Dominantly

O|||||||O said:


> Dominantly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was probably one of the people everyone thought was older, probably due to the sophistication and maturity of most of my posts...
> 
> :Joker:
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao:
> 
> Yeah, actually, you were one of the ones I was thinking of.  You're at least 10 years younger than I expected.
Click to expand...


 Nice.

Most people think I'm much younger then I actually am (29 in 2 days).


----------



## Dominantly

dancingsphinx22 said:


> Dominantly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was probably one of the people everyone thought was older, probably due to the sophistication and maturity of most of my posts...
> 
> :Joker:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Dominantly, I love your grunge image. Btw, was your stuff featured in a book a few years ago??
Click to expand...


Thank you... It was fun to do.

As for the second part, not any publicly released books.


----------



## Ron Evers

I see  others are posting other interests so I will as well.  In addition to gardening & woodworking I have taken over most of the cooking since I retired. Tonight I cooked a small section of pork loin for supper.








plated






I have built most of the furniture in our house.


----------



## flightless_beaker

Ugh. I didn't want to post this one but for some reason this is the only pic of me that I'm not acting like a total tool. Wanna see how old you all think I am, lol. I'll give you a hint, I'm over 21


----------



## Snakeguy101

Here I am with 2 things I love:


----------



## honoryourlifeFXR

flightless_beaker said:


> Ugh. I didn't want to post this one but for some reason this is the only pic of me that I'm not acting like a total tool. Wanna see how old you all think I am, lol. I'll give you a hint, I'm over 21


 
Nice Guiness shirt. I'm a Guiness/Kilkenny drinker myself.


----------



## flightless_beaker

honoryourlifeFXR said:


> flightless_beaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh. I didn't want to post this one but for some reason this is the only pic of me that I'm not acting like a total tool. Wanna see how old you all think I am, lol. I'll give you a hint, I'm over 21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Guiness shirt. I'm a Guiness/Kilkenny drinker myself.
Click to expand...


It wasn't even my shirt, lol. This was taken last St. Patricks Day and my Irish friend made me put it on. Thankfully we are the same size. But I love Guiness so I was more than willing to oblige :mrgreen:


----------



## mwcfarms

Ron Evers said:


> I see  others are posting other interests so I will as well.  In addition to gardening & woodworking I have taken over most of the cooking since I retired. Tonight I cooked a small section of pork loin for supper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have built most of the furniture in our house.



That looks great Ron, do you store your produce from the summer? What type of furniture are you making?


----------



## Josh66

Snakeguy101 said:


> Here I am with 2 things I love:


I don't think I've met anyone that loved old rusted junk...

:lmao:


----------



## Ron Evers

mwcfarms said:


> That looks great Ron, do you store your produce from the summer?  Yes. What type of furniture are you making?



All but upholstered.


----------



## Josh66

Looks good, Ron.  What time is dinner?


----------



## vtf

Search tags for this page *jack daniels looks*

, *photo bottam older 55 to 80 men*

, *pics of gays upto 25 years age*

We really have the wrong search tags on this thread


----------



## mwcfarms

Lol almost as good as the girls. Apparently erose is a whore, I want something but don't know what and we are all white bitches. :thumbdown:


----------



## Josh66

You forgot the hot part.


----------



## mwcfarms

Lol sorry.


----------



## Snakeguy101

hahaha, this thread is great.


----------



## flightless_beaker

I wish I can go back and read through the entire two threads cause I'm definitely missing a couple things here, lol. But going through 29 pages per thread seems like a vast consumption of my time to just stay in the loop :gah:


----------



## Karri

^^^^^It's totally worth it to go through the threads!!


----------



## mwcfarms

Pictures of all the TPF's guys. Its nice to see a face.


----------



## Snakeguy101

O|||||||O said:


> Snakeguy101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am with 2 things I love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've met anyone that loved old rusted junk...
> 
> :lmao:
Click to expand...


haha but look at that weed growing out of it... found that while snake hunting.


----------



## mrpink

I was going to put my photo up here... then I saw the search tags and decided against it.








p!nK


----------



## mwcfarms

Boo, I know who I am and don't base it off some silly internet tag. 


Did that work, are you going to put it up. Blatant attempt at reverse psychology.


----------



## RauschPhotography

It's just the interwebz


----------



## Josh66

Snakeguy101 said:


> haha but look at that weed growing out of it... found that while snake hunting.


Yeah, that's a strange looking plant...  :lmao:

Nice when it's just growing wild like that.


----------



## flightless_beaker

Snakeguy101 said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snakeguy101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am with 2 things I love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've met anyone that loved old rusted junk...
> 
> :lmao:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> haha but look at that weed growing out of it... found that while snake hunting.
Click to expand...


Did you take the weed with you? :lmao:


----------



## Dominantly

mwcfarms said:


> Lol almost as good as the girls. Apparently erose is a whore, I want something but don't know what and we are all white bitches. :thumbdown:



Want to touch the hiney... That's probably what it meant to say.


----------



## Snakeguy101

flightless_beaker said:


> Snakeguy101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've met anyone that loved old rusted junk...
> 
> :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha but look at that weed growing out of it... found that while snake hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you take the weed with you? :lmao:
Click to expand...


Give ya 3 guesses.:mrgreen:


----------



## Moe

A little late to the party. One of my many New Year's resolutions is to be more active here (I lurk way too much). Well, here it is more than halfway through the month and no posts. So, I figure this is a good way to start - maybe if you guys see my face I'll feel a little more accountable. This is me when my 365 was still going strong. Made it about halfway...


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

mwcfarms said:


> Lol almost as good as the girls. Apparently erose is a whore, I want something but don't know what and we are all white bitches. :thumbdown:


haha, dont forget the HOT part ... thats a vital key. 


Dominantly said:


> mwcfarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol almost as good as the girls. Apparently erose is a whore, I want something but don't know what and we are all white bitches. :thumbdown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to touch the hiney... That's probably what it meant to say.
Click to expand...

:lmao:... wonder what they ment?



flightless_beaker said:


> I wish I can go back and read through the entire two threads cause I'm definitely missing a couple things here, lol. But going through 29 pages per thread seems like a vast consumption of my time to just stay in the loop


Ive missed a few or more things myself... i come back and theres some new fad, tag, or thread making fun of someone elses something or another.. Hard to keep up with these threads :gah:


----------



## myfotoguy

mishele said:


> Wow Tim!! Great shot.......congrats on the win!!!


 
Thanks Mishele! The best part is I won a DSLR my son is starting to use, so we'll be shooting together. So far he seems interested. A little young, but at a good place to start and see if he ends up liking it as much as I do. 

We've gone on a couple adventures together since then, but then winter hit. I'm looking forward to spring!


----------



## LuckySe7en

lol look what I found! Here's one from back in the day...someone should start a "back in the day" thread lol


----------



## dancingsphinx22

LuckySe7en said:


> ...someone should start a "back in the day" thread lol



Well, what are ya waitin' for?


----------



## mishele

dancingsphinx22 said:


> LuckySe7en said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...someone should start a "back in the day" thread lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what are ya waitin' for?
Click to expand...


Yeah.....what she said......lol


----------



## mishele

Moe said:


> A little late to the party. One of my many New Year's resolutions is to be more active here (I lurk way too much). Well, here it is more than halfway through the month and no posts. So, I figure this is a good way to start - maybe if you guys see my face I'll feel a little more accountable. This is me when my 365 was still going strong. Made it about halfway...



Love it Moe!! Your hair is just crazy!!


----------



## Bram

Yeah definately a cool picture Moe. 
What if you're too young to post a back in the day lol? Not everybody here can post a timeline.
Well I guess I could but...


----------



## mishele

Bram just post a baby picture......


----------



## Bram

Hah, don't know if I want to get into the NSFW side of things here.


----------



## LuckySe7en

mishele said:


> dancingsphinx22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckySe7en said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...someone should start a "back in the day" thread lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what are ya waitin' for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah.....what she said......lol
Click to expand...

 

lol ok, i'm gonna do it!  you better contribute!  :mrgreen:


----------



## mishele

I will but while I'm at work all I have is FB pictures....lol


----------



## LuckySe7en

mishele said:


> I will but while I'm at work all I have is FB pictures....lol


 
thats cool, hopefully this thread will catch on like the others.  I've already started it!


----------



## gsgary

One from just a few years ago


----------



## Overread

I'm now so glad that my parents never worked out how to use the scanner on all those kiddy photos of me!


----------



## gsgary

Overread said:


> I'm now so glad that my parents never worked out how to use the scanner on all those kiddy photos of me!



Is this one better


----------



## Fujito

my eyes are generally bigger, but they squint up pretty bad when I'm happy. It's safe to say, then, that I'm pretty much blind 75% of the time.


----------



## TheGreatGonzo

Me in one of my favorite places in the world...Jackson, WY.
Gonzo


----------



## kundalini

.....​ 






.....​


----------



## pgriz

Ah, another adherent to the church of halfs!  Probably better to be a half than a half-not....

Nice light, Kundalini.:thumbup:


----------



## Dominantly

Not half bad.


----------



## Juanka

Me and my cousin... last last christmas.


----------



## honoryourlifeFXR

Dominantly said:


> Not half bad.


 
I "lol'd", I never "lol".


----------



## mishele

Welcome to the forum, Juanka!!


----------



## Juanka

mishele said:


> Welcome to the forum, Juanka!!




Thanks!!! Liking this place so far!


----------



## sanpan

OK so I have been shy but now overcoming my shyness and here's my pic....yes, I am not photogenic and I am hairy.


----------



## kundalini

The three monkeys......
​

















​.... but it's all a lie.   ​


----------



## kundalini

One for the Girls of TPF.........


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

kundalini said:


> One for the Girls of TPF.........


  :Whistles: TPF Guys Gone Wild!  :lmao:


----------



## mishele

:hug:::lmao:


----------



## benlonghair

HEY! I actually have a recent photo of myself. How about that?? 

Me and my new dog, Finn, who arrived from a S Carolina shelter last night. (I didn't take the photo, so no critique necessary.)


----------



## altitude604

Myself on the Snowbirds flightline at CFB Moose Jaw, SK.





DJ'ng a Club in Downtown Toronto.


----------



## mishele

Bahhhhhhh the boys dropped to page 2...........lol Here I'll help you out.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Wtf? Haha the main forum has 
this ----> *the man whore of tpf reznap 

:wonders what she missed:
*


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

im thinking we both missed something...??? I dont know?  
Maybe.. I read it wrong? :goes to check tags:

EDIT: Nope.. There it is. HAHA.

 Active Topics: *» Search tags for this page* 
*er111a blogspot*, *flash speedlite mk930 review*, *frame square industries model 1000*, *photo forum*, *the man whore of tpf reznap*


----------



## Bram

Hahahah Love it!


----------



## reznap

What the hell?  Oh well.. I guess I have a title to live up to now.


----------



## Bram

Nice, SLUT!


----------



## reznap

erose86 said:


> Who do we know that hates us both equally?



Eh, who cares.  I like my new title.


----------



## phiya

Rez must've stole that title from Schwetty.  I think I saw Schwetty cross dressing on the corner in down town Denver.


----------



## 20civic04

guess ill play along
one of the few of me


----------



## Robin Usagani

what tag is that?


----------



## Phranquey

Love the threads... great seeing faces to go with the personalities.


----------



## mishele

Phranquey said:


> Love the threads... great seeing faces to go with the personalities.


  lol good to see you too!!!
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## swimswithtrout

Where I usually hang out, Shelf Road,CO, un-named 5.12b


----------



## mishele

swimswithtrout.....welcome!!!


----------



## Jakefreese

IMG_4582 by JF TX, on Flickr

Wife got me as I was heading back to the house...


----------



## Geaux




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## mishele

I would like to order...more sexy men...please!!!!!


----------



## Geaux

Ouch.... guess I don't do anything for ya lol


----------



## Onemarshboy

I'm not a big fan of being the 'other' side of the camera. Especially when i'm wearing an apron!....although I am cooking manly bbq!


----------



## RauschPhotography

Woo, good to see the guys back on the active threads page!


----------



## Juice

Bitter Jeweler said:


>



Is that Texas Roadhouse??


----------



## bentcountershaft

This is me around 32 years ago.  I was obviously bashful.


----------



## Juice

This picture wins the internet.


----------



## Onemarshboy

....now this is the pic Nike should have used during their 'Just Do It' campaigns! :lmao:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Onemarshboy said:


> I'm not a big fan of being the 'other' side of the camera. Especially when i'm wearing an apron!....although I am cooking manly bbq!


Serial killer. 



Juice said:


> Is that Texas Roadhouse??


 
:lmao:
yes


----------



## Juice

Outstanding. I love those biscuits with the cinnamon butter!!


----------



## Juice

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Onemarshboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a big fan of being the 'other' side of the camera. Especially when i'm wearing an apron!....although I am cooking manly bbq!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serial killer.
Click to expand...


----------



## kundalini

Got caught exposing myself...........







​​


----------



## RauschPhotography

kundalini said:


> Got caught exposing myself...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​



Hey there, I think you've exposed yourself enough today, mister!


----------



## reznap

^ Sexy..


The light meter I mean.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Juice said:


>


Uh huh, I am watching that series right now. :lmao:


----------



## quiddity

Ron Evers said:


> A few years old when I had to dress for business.



This just screams TPS reports


----------



## RockstarPhotography

This is a few years old.....but i'm always behind the camera, not in front of it.  The only recent ones I could find were my engagement pictures.  and there just   blurry floating heads!!!.....lol






[/url]
meinford by rockstarrphotography, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Sirashley

I haven't been around these parts in a long time... Now that I've got some time on my hands its good to be back... This shot was for a merging contest a few years back, I think its the only photo I have of me on the other side of the lens...


----------



## MariClaire

woo what a great thread!


----------



## Onemarshboy

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Onemarshboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a big fan of being the 'other' side of the camera. Especially when i'm wearing an apron!....although I am cooking manly bbq!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serial killer.
> 
> Not sure I've killed enough to be serial...but thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## altitude604

Flying through central Baffin Island, Nunavut.





I found the end of the world in Iqaluit, Nunavut.


----------



## Ron Evers

quiddity said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few years old when I had to dress for business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This just screams TPS reports
Click to expand...


Right over my head - what's TPS?


----------



## Geaux

Ron Evers said:


> Right over my head - what's TPS?



lol, it's from the movie Office Space.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## vtf

Ron Evers said:


> quiddity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few years old when I had to dress for business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This just screams TPS reports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right over my head - what's TPS?
Click to expand...

 
Office Space Movie - Did You Get the Memo? | Video &#171; MOVIECLIPS


----------



## Ron Evers

Thanks for that Vince.  

Gaud am I happy those days are behind me.


----------



## timfrommass

Haven't been here in like a week... little late to the game, but I'll play


----------



## JClishe

timfrommass said:


> Haven't been here in like a week... little late to the game, but I'll play


 
Holy cow you look just like a buddy of mine: Alex Gonzalez | Facebook


----------



## timfrommass

JClishe said:


> timfrommass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't been here in like a week... little late to the game, but I'll play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy cow you look just like a buddy of mine: Alex Gonzalez | Facebook
Click to expand...



Haha guess I don't see the resemblance


----------



## AprilEye

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Onemarshboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a big fan of being the 'other' side of the camera. Especially when i'm wearing an apron!....although I am cooking manly bbq!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serial killer.
> 
> 
> 
> Juice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Texas Roadhouse??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :lmao:
> yes
Click to expand...


 Yah I can see it!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Davor

^ You sir have a great beard! 

As you can tell im not that photogenic.


----------



## JWellman

I don't believe it! It took awhile but I finally made it through this topic. :lmao: Great fun guys...thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## mishele

Bitter Jeweler said:


>



I missed this one.........is this a new shot?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Yeah, taken that day.


----------



## mishele

Damn man....that hairs getting long!!!  lol Lookin good!!
Reminded me of this....lol


----------



## Croissant Seven

At Solvista Resort, CO with my girlfriend's snowboard.


----------



## Forkie

T'is me a couple of years ago.  I look pretty much the same now!




Me by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

Woot woot.....new mens!!!!


----------



## jerefish

New guy, not really great shots as I just got an SLR camera yesterday...but for fun:

Working in Detroit:





And me with someone's baby...


----------



## Andy5D

myself in italy


----------



## kundalini

mishele said:


> Woot woot.....new mens!!!!


 
How 'bout some more love for the old(er) mens









​Bull Durham comes to mind.  Just sayin'..........​


----------



## JWellman

Hubba-da-hubba-da :lmao:


----------



## DannyInMontana

Ah wow, seeing this post, then going and searching for the elusive picture of myself is just not happening. Realizing now I could easily count on two hands how many pics I have of myself. Portrait shots, 1 and thats my avatar which sucks. So I'm just gonna throw this up, if I'm not photographing, I'm being photographed doing dumb stuff. Anyways, enjoy. 

A result of too much speed, gravity, and lack of balance never ends well.


----------



## Croissant Seven

DannyInMontana said:


> Ah wow, seeing this post, then going and searching for the elusive picture of myself is just not happening. Realizing now I could easily count on two hands how many pics I have of myself. Portrait shots, 1 and thats my avatar which sucks. So I'm just gonna throw this up, if I'm not photographing, I'm being photographed doing dumb stuff. Anyways, enjoy.
> 
> A result of too much speed, gravity, and lack of balance never ends well.


 
[video=vimeo;20123678]http://vimeo.com/20123678[/video]

Loves me some snowboarding. My buddy Aaron lives in Kalispell, hope to visit him soon. Hope to be living in Bozeman this time next year.


----------



## Forkie

kundalini said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woot woot.....new mens!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How 'bout some more love for the old(er) mens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Bull Durham comes to mind.  Just sayin'..........​
Click to expand...


Now, THAT is a cool hat!  I WANT ONE.


----------



## mishele

Sexy sexy.....K. 
I'm diggin that hat!!


----------



## kundalini

Bump for the guys.​ 



Forkie said:


> Now, THAT is a cool hat! I WANT ONE.





mishele said:


> Sexy sexy.....K.
> I'm diggin that hat!!



Cheers......  I likes me hats.


I was looking for something else recently and found this.  It was an early SP, but it's got the hat in it.   









​


----------



## ajkramer87

I havent put on in this thread yet. Here is one I took recently.


----------



## kasperjd4

hahaha I want an "I Shoot RAW" Shirt!


----------



## kundalini

kasperjd4 said:


> hahaha I want an "I Shoot RAW" Shirt!


The Fro Knows
FroKnowsPhoto &mdash; Home


----------



## kasperjd4

Yes!! thank you!


----------



## mishele

BUMP!!!!!
:thumbup::heart:


----------



## redlazer

ok here is one of me in Iraq.


----------



## mishele

Excellent!! Lets see some new faces!!!


----------



## Overread

I know I've posted it already elsewhere but ---






boo!


----------



## jake337

I needed a haircut, a shave and a few less beers that day...​


----------



## coldmm803

I'll join in.
Taken last year



DSC07397 by coldmm803, on Flickr


----------



## RyanBlough

Here's me at the Imperial Palace in Tokyo

1


----------



## jwbryson1

Taking my mom out in a limo for her surprise 70th birthday party in San Antonio, circa 2007.  My older daughter tagging along.







Me at some random location with bad sunglasses.  No clue what year.


----------



## mishele

Wooohoooo!! Keep them comin!!


----------



## Robin Usagani

Me with a Broncos player, Demaryius Thomas #88


----------



## LizardKing

Last year... For some reason, when I saw this thread, I automatically thought about posting this picture. Probably because I miss playing in a band


----------



## Vtec44

I typically prefer to stay behind the camera than in front of it. lol

My son and I, taken last year.


----------



## Ballistics

This was the only self portrait I have ever taken.


----------



## Raincheck

Thats me tweaked a bit...


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

I throw a few homely mug snapshots up-


----------



## bogeyguy

Recent photo.


Me by bogeyguy12, on Flickr


----------



## MSnowy




----------



## Trever1t

I know my hair, can't do much about it 




Raiderettes and Me by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson

IMG_6648 by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


Taken by my son.


----------



## Cheex




----------



## Robin Usagani

Thank you for your service Master Sergeant!



EIngerson said:


> IMG_6648 by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Taken by my son.


----------



## EIngerson

Schwettylens said:


> Thank you for your service Master Sergeant!
> 
> 
> 
> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6648 by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Taken by my son.
Click to expand...


Thank you. I appreciate that.


----------



## WilfordSy

Here's mine  First pic when I had braces on. 2nd pic taken just last month. Yes - I'm Asian -_-


----------



## Robin Usagani

Dude.. you are making us asian look bad..  

#2..  Bruno Mars?


----------



## WilfordSy

Schwettylens said:


> Dude.. you are making us asian look bad..
> 
> #2..  Bruno Mars?



LOL @ Bruno Mars. That has never crossed my mind but now that you mentioned it... :lmao: 

Wait, are you also Asian? Yey. I haven't really seen a lot of Asians here. Also, I can't really tell from your avatar.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Yes.. very asian..  I raise your stupid photo with this stupid photo.


----------



## WilfordSy

Woah! Very Asian indeed! Awesome pic! I like how you have more SLRS than actual guns on you LOL :lmao:

I call your stupid photo. Here's my stupid photo on hand:


----------



## snowbear0924

It appears I'm unable to make attachments.  Besides, I'm too ugly to be in front of the camera!


----------



## Robin Usagani

I would give it a 10 if you were drooling.



WilfordSy said:


> Woah! Very Asian indeed! Awesome pic! I like how you have more SLRS than actual guns on you LOL :lmao:
> 
> I call your stupid photo. Here's my stupid photo on hand:


----------



## WilfordSy

I am drooling. You just can't see it because it's all going inside my nose! LOL :lmao:


----------



## SNBniko

Schwettylens said:


> Thank you for your service Master Sergeant!
> 
> 
> 
> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6648 by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Taken by my son.
Click to expand...

You beat me to it.  Thank you sir, I appreciate everything you've done.


----------



## Ron Evers

My wife & me.


----------



## TCD photography

Bitter Jeweler said:


>



Reminds me of Jamey Johnson...


----------



## SNBniko

TCD photography said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of Jamey Johnson...
Click to expand...


This made me literally LOL.  WOW what a likeness!!


----------



## TCD photography

So, Bitter, are you moonlighting as a country music star and not telling us?  :lmao:


----------



## jwbryson1

TCD photography said:


> So, Bitter, are you moonlighting as a country music star and not telling us?  :lmao:



Singing backup for Travis Tritt or the Oak Ridge Boys.


----------



## biggoron

https://picasaweb.google.com/110388705210657128862/July152011?locked=true#5629677350100588626

My wife and I from 08


----------



## DiskoJoe

me by DiskoJoe, on Flickr


----------



## lyonsroar

Can't remember if I posted this one in here yet, but here's me again...




Self Portrait by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## zdlux

I'm on the right.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

SNBniko said:


> TCD photography said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of Jamey Johnson...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This made me literally LOL.  WOW what a likeness!!
Click to expand...


Uncanny!

I look different again.
I was taking self portraits again today for this thread, and maybe my website, and I realised I am missing an earring!
I've had them for over ten years!


----------



## Robin Usagani

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I look different again.
> I was taking self portraits again today for this thread, and maybe my website, and I realised I am missing an earring!
> I've had them for over ten years!



Time to buy another one Bitter!  I mean.. time to make another one!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## MissCream

Bitter Jeweler said:


>



Where did all your glorious hair go!?!?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I couldn't stand it, so off it went.

Also...27 lbs lighter. :thumbup:


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Natural light studio!!! Yes.


----------



## Compaq

WilfordSy said:
			
		

> Woah! Very Asian indeed! Awesome pic! I like how you have more SLRS than actual guns on you LOL :lmao:
> 
> I call your stupid photo. Here's my stupid photo on hand:



Those glasses are very flattering.


----------



## dylanstraub

! @Q$^@#%


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

GeorgieGirl said:


> Natural light studio!!! Yes.


 Sometimes you just confuse me.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

I don't like the beard....


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Ok. I won't hold it against you.


----------



## sm4him

^The Beard is awesome!


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> Sometimes you just confuse me.



I want a natural light studio. My dream space. You seem to be standing in it.


----------



## Ron Evers

Hey Bitter, what lens did you use to truncate your legs like that.


----------



## RichardsTPF

Glad to see you guys. Here is another Asian:
3yrs ago:





[/URL] IMG_1778 by RichardsFlik, on Flickr[/IMG]

Couple weeks ago:





[/URL] DSC_0248 by RichardsFlik, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## zdlux

GeorgieGirl said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes you just confuse me.
> 
> 
> 
> I want a natural light studio. My dream space. You seem to be standing in it.
Click to expand...

When I lived in Amsterdam, I met a photographer who made part of his house into a natural light studio. Sky lights and windows everywere with a large floor space. It was quite amazing.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Damn.. Asians anywhere.  What big city doesnt have a china town?


----------



## RichardsTPF

> What big city doesnt have a china town?


The big city in China doesn't have a China Town. :lmao:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

GeorgieGirl said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes you just confuse me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a natural light studio. My dream space. You seem to be standing in it.
Click to expand...


oooooOOOoooooh! My initial response was going to be "no, I used flash"!

Yup, I have 3 large north facing windows. I love having my bench right there. I worked for three years at a shop that had no windows at all. Hated it!

Yes, Ron, I'm short. I get it from my mom. She was 4'11".


----------



## Ron Evers

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Yes, Ron, I'm short. I get it from my mom. She was 4'11".



Oh she was tall compared to my mom @ 4' 9&1/2".  She would correct you if you did not add the 1/2" to the 9.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Missed focus. Grrrr.


----------



## honoryourlife

Come at me.


----------



## Foxx

who would have guessed :er:


----------



## Compaq

I think your nose is crooked!


----------



## Foxx

I think yo FACE is crooked!


----------



## Robin Usagani

James Blunt?



Foxx said:


> who would have guessed :er:


----------



## bentcountershaft

Can't remember if I've posted one in here or not.


----------



## kundalini

I got a new hat......










The brim is still in training.


----------



## Overread

The hardest trick is training the brim to go into "On camera speedlite flash mode"


----------



## fotomanjack

I'm one of the new guys in here, but I figured I might as well get my mug in here. 

Hmmm........that's strange. I get a message saying I can't access this page. Also, it says the Admin may not have activated my account yet. So..........can't upload any pics.


----------



## kundalini

Overread said:


> The hardest trick is training the brim to go into "On camera speedlite flash mode"


As sad as it is to say, I actually used three speedlights and a reflector for this shot.  Of course I'll use the excuse of finishing off a ~1K mile trip and having a few shots of my favorite adult beverage prior to making this shot.  I used the *backside of my pump house **http://kundaliniphotography.smugmug.com/photos/i-7K4gb8M/0/XL/i-7K4gb8M-XL.jpg*as the background.


----------



## Overread

This thread should help you out  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html


----------



## Overread

kundalini said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hardest trick is training the brim to go into "On camera speedlite flash mode"
> 
> 
> 
> As sad as it is to say, I actually used three speedlights and a reflector for this shot.  Of course I'll use the excuse of finishing off a ~1K mile trip and having a few shots of my favorite adult beverage prior to making this shot.  I used the *backside of my pump house **http://kundaliniphotography.smugmug.com/photos/i-7K4gb8M/0/XL/i-7K4gb8M-XL.jpg*as the background.
Click to expand...


Ahh no no I mean the speedlite on camera mode when shooting whilst wearing the hat without losing the hat over the back of your head


----------



## fotomanjack

Overread said:


> This thread should help you out  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html



So according to the helpful link, I have to upload first to My Album, then to the post? I don't use Flikr or Photobucket for personal reasons. I can upload an Avatar directly, but not a photo directly. Interesting.


----------



## Overread

Yeah the upload photo button is broken - or disabled, I'm not sure which. But yes simply uploading to the sites gallery and then use the links it generates to post to the threads on the site.


----------



## kundalini

fotomanjack said:


> So according to the helpful link, I have to upload first to My Album, then to the post? I don't use Flikr or Photobucket for personal reasons. I can upload an Avatar directly, but not a photo directly. Interesting.


Regardless of your personal reasons, you'll need a hosting site to upload from.  Many use Flickr, Photobucket or a whole host of other free hosting sites.  Otherwise, you'll need a paid site such as SmugMug, Zenfolio, DeviantArt, etc.   There is a third option..... become a Supporting Member here on TPF and link your image via the personal gallery.  There is likelyt a fourth and fifth option, but someone else can offer up those options.


----------



## Overread

Kunda - actually the gallery here on the site is now free to use as well  Supporting members get a larger storage capacity over regular members of course, but any member can use the sites gallery free of charge.


----------



## kundalini

My bad Over...... I refused extending my supporting membership a couple of years ago and couldn't remember all the intricacies involved. Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## fotomanjack

Overread said:


> Kunda - actually the gallery here on the site is now free to use as well  Supporting members get a larger storage capacity over regular members of course, but any member can use the sites gallery free of charge.



OK thanks. Good to know.


----------



## Overread

kundalini said:


> My bad Over...... I refused extending my supporting membership a couple of years ago and couldn't remember all the intricacies involved. Good to know. Thanks.



Naw no problem, its actually only a recentish change to the site so it is something newer. You are right that, in the past, it was only paid members of the site that got to use the gallery.


----------



## jwbryson1

Another casual shot of your boy.


----------



## TCD photography

A nice Martin, do you play often?


----------



## bentcountershaft

I forgot I had this one too.  It's been posed elsewhere but I think it belongs in here as well.

In camera fauxfisheye from my wife's sx something or other.


----------



## koifoto

Me and my GF


----------



## bentcountershaft

Welcome, fellow Hoosier.


----------



## Ron Evers

koifoto said:


> Me and my GF



Could be taken for brother & sister.


----------



## koifoto

bentcountershaft said:


> Welcome, fellow Hoosier.



Thank you very much!


----------



## camz

Good stuff fellas.

With my most favorite people in the world :









On a lighter note:


----------



## nickzou

Most recent photo I shot:







There's also an older one of me in my avatar, back when I had long hair.


----------



## jwbryson1

TCD photography said:


> A nice Martin, do you play often?



I try to play 30+ minutes a day.  I'm still learning and I've got a 7 month old and a 7 year old at home that take a lot of my time.  I love the sound of that guitar though.  Man, Martin's are NICE.  :mrgreen:


----------



## camera_deals

This pic is really amazing .i am curious to ask the two girls are the models now ?
what camera takes the shot ?


----------



## camz

Here's another ping pong a few months ago...posted this on another thread:







And this one goes a little back in time...


----------



## Geaux

Happy Halloween 







Besides the hat, it's all a DIY put together costume, probably one of my favorite costumes ever.


----------



## Trever1t

what hat?


----------



## Nikon_Dude

A pic from this last weekend.


----------



## Rosshole

A more recent pic of myself...


----------



## JClishe

I'm guessing this is IMWI based on your location? I've done Ironman Louisville the last 2 years.


----------



## Compaq

Geaux said:


> Happy Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the hat, it's all a DIY put together costume, probably one of my favorite costumes ever.




Did you sew that dress yourself?


----------



## Geaux

Hah, what?  Wife is wearing a store bought dress lol, no DIY there.


----------



## Compaq

LOL, joke didn't get through  My point were to imply that you were the lady... You inferred otherwise


----------



## Geaux

Compaq said:


> LOL, joke didn't get through  My point were to imply that you were the lady... You inferred otherwise



lol, my bad....


----------



## Rosshole

JClishe said:


> I'm guessing this is IMWI based on your location? I've done Ironman Louisville the last 2 years.



Yes, this was IMWI.  I have done it in 09 and 11.  Both times I wasn't all that happy with my performance, so I am going to spend a couple more years training and give it another stab later on.

Louisville = HEAT....    well done, I have a hard time in the heat...


----------



## Overread

Wait you mean you're actually running and not doing the proper job - ie being the guy in the orange jacket taking pics


----------



## Rosshole

Overread said:


> Wait you mean you're actually running and not doing the proper job - ie being the guy in the orange jacket taking pics



Haha, yup, I am running.  I do spend a fair amount of my summers getting races photos for friends though.


----------



## LuckySe7en

a recent contribution, sorry it's so small


----------



## JClishe

Rosshole said:


> JClishe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing this is IMWI based on your location? I've done Ironman Louisville the last 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this was IMWI. I have done it in 09 and 11. Both times I wasn't all that happy with my performance, so I am going to spend a couple more years training and give it another stab later on.
> 
> Louisville = HEAT.... well done, I have a hard time in the heat...
Click to expand...


Thanks! This year wasn't so bad, relatively speaking. Temperature peaked at around 85-86 degrees. Kinda funny that that "isn't bad" by Louisville standards though. Last year was brutal, was in the mid-90's with high humidity. Surface temp of the road was measured at 122 degrees. Looked like a war zone, people were laying on the sides of the road throughout the bike and run.

I'm doing the same as you, taking 2012 off from Ironman and focusing on short course to work on my speed. Will go back to the Ironman distance again in 2013, probably IMLOU again but haven't totally decided yet.


----------



## bentcountershaft

Me with my protection:


----------



## Ron Evers

Bent, if that was a skunk, it would be protection.


----------



## mangtarn

the only difference between 'girls of TPF' and 'guys of TPF' is that the girls one have both guy and girls reading it, while the guy one is a sausage fest.

this is me. i apologize for the giant size.


----------



## mommy-medic

mangtarn said:
			
		

> the only difference between 'girls of TPF' and 'guys of TPF' is that the girls one have both guy and girls reading it, while the guy one is a sausage fest.



so you think..... Mwahahhahahah.


----------



## bentcountershaft

Ron Evers said:


> Bent, if that was a skunk, it would be protection.



Don't tell the dog that, he's convinced he's a total bad ass. Although it isn't really apparent in this pic, he's totally intimidating Smokey the Bear by barking his head off. I was laughing so hard I could hardly take the shot.


----------



## Geaux

mangtarn said:


> the only difference between 'girls of TPF' and 'guys of TPF' is that the girls one have both guy and girls reading it, while the guy one is a sausage fest.
> 
> this is me. i apologize for the giant size.









????? :O


----------



## tirediron

Overread said:


> Wait you mean you're actually running and not doing the proper job - ie being the guy in the orange jacket taking pics


and who the hell was chasing you?????


----------



## Rosshole

JClishe said:


> Thanks! This year wasn't so bad, relatively speaking. Temperature peaked at around 85-86 degrees. Kinda funny that that "isn't bad" by Louisville standards though. Last year was brutal, was in the mid-90's with high humidity. Surface temp of the road was measured at 122 degrees. Looked like a war zone, people were laying on the sides of the road throughout the bike and run.
> 
> I'm doing the same as you, taking 2012 off from Ironman and focusing on short course to work on my speed. Will go back to the Ironman distance again in 2013, probably IMLOU again but haven't totally decided yet.



After all...  Triathlon is all about proving who is the better exerciser!


----------



## mangtarn

Geaux said:


> ????? :O



believe it or not i actually know that guy personally, but im not him.


----------



## Geaux

HAHA, has he been arrested?


----------



## mangtarn

Geaux said:


> HAHA, has he been arrested?


i don't think im allowed to disclose that anymore... :meh:


----------



## kundalini

First shot with a rented 7-14mm Panny, just goofing around.


----------



## Ron Evers

kundalini said:


> First shot with a rented 7-14mm Panny, just goofing around.



The lens looks good.  

What camera mate?


----------



## bogeyguy

Could use a trip to the barber for a bit of grooming.


----------



## kundalini

Ron Evers said:


> The lens looks good.
> 
> What camera mate?


Oly PEN E-P3.  Got it a month or so ago.  I have to get back to my local shop to see if they have gotten the Nikon adapters in.


----------



## kundalini

bogeyguy said:


> Could use a trip to the barber for a bit of grooming.


About every six weeks.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Intentionally shot with a bare strobe  in hopes the harsh shadows distract from the fact i'm 47


----------



## Ron Evers

kundalini said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lens looks good.
> 
> What camera mate?
> 
> 
> 
> Oly PEN E-P3.  Got it a month or so ago.  I have to get back to my local shop to see if they have gotten the Nikon adapters in.
Click to expand...


Lotsa them on eBay, see here:

nikon to m4 3 adapter | eBay


----------



## cpeay

The most recent shot of me.  Busting an illegal marijuana grow.


----------



## Compaq

You look scared 

j/k


I'm in a good mood. Here's my of my best pics taken ever:


----------



## nickzou

Ron Evers said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lens looks good.
> 
> What camera mate?
> 
> 
> 
> Oly PEN E-P3.  Got it a month or so ago.  I have to get back to my local shop to see if they have gotten the Nikon adapters in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lotsa them on eBay, see here:
> 
> nikon to m4 3 adapter | eBay
Click to expand...


Okay maybe there's something I'm missing but what is the point of having a micro four-thirds camera if you are just gonna mount giant ass F-mount lenses on it? Isn't the whole point of micro four thirds is portability but with SLR comparable iq? Why get a small camera just to make it heavy again with a 70-200mm f/2.8?


----------



## Ron Evers

nickzou said:


> Okay maybe there's something I'm missing but what is the point of having a micro four-thirds camera if you are just gonna mount giant ass F-mount lenses on it? Isn't the whole point of micro four thirds is portability but with SLR comparable iq? Why get a small camera just to make it heavy again with a 70-200mm f/2.8?



Because you have so many options with m4/3 cameras, you can use the typically slow native lenses or any other lens made in the last 50 years.  BTW, not all m4/3 cameras are small & without viewfinders.  Here is my G1 with a big honkin 400mm.


----------



## kundalini

Nice rig Ron.


Instead of a self portrait this time, someone actually bothered to take a shot of me........ with my new hat!!!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Nice lid!


----------



## camz

2WheelPhoto said:


> Intentionally shot with a bare strobe in hopes the harsh shadows distract from the fact i'm 47






Nice shot!  But 2wheel, I don't remember the last time I saw a payphone in my part of the world


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11

Geaux said:


> Happy Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the hat, it's all a DIY put together costume, probably one of my favorite costumes ever.



Thats awesome....it did take me a good minute to even notice you were in the pic though.


----------



## kundalini

This thread needs a kick in the backside ..........


----------



## raphaelaaron

i havent contributed to this yet so here it goes. me and my girlfriend at my graduation.


----------



## mishele

kundalini said:


> This thread needs a kick in the backside ..........



You are just a big tease.......LOL I love it!!


----------



## Mo.

xoxoxoxo


----------



## eric-holmes




----------



## Robin Usagani

Holly cow..  I almost joined the other team after seeing this.



kundalini said:


> This thread needs a kick in the backside ..........


----------



## jwbryson1

Schwettylens said:


> Holly cow..  I almost joined the other team after seeing this.
> 
> 
> 
> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread needs a kick in the backside ..........
Click to expand...


Ummm....is that a GUY with a tramp stamp?  Holy crap---now I've seen it  all.  Pardon me while I go poke out my mind's eye with a hot fork.


----------



## ph0enix

Trever1t said:


> last year....i needed a haircut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raiderettes and Me by Trever1t, on Flickr



I don't know how you do it but you're my hero!  Where do you find all the hot chicks?


----------



## manny212

MANNY-PRINT 8897 by mannyher1, on Flickr


this year will mark my 25th year in Front of camera lol.


----------



## Tony S

Taking a break while chasing elk with the Canon in the spring.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Watch out for mishele manny.


----------



## Trever1t

ph0enix said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> 
> last year....i needed a haircut.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/trever1t/4701752719/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how you do it but you're my hero! Where do you find all the hot chicks?
Click to expand...


LMAO, I hate being on that side of the camera. As far as hot chicks, with age comes experience  Now to finish my time machine .......


----------



## MissCream

manny212 said:


> MANNY-PRINT 8897 by mannyher1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> this year will mark my 25th year in Front of camera lol.



Wow.


----------



## JBaca

The girl version of this thread is dead! Just sayin.


----------



## JClishe

JBaca said:


> The girl version of this thread is dead! Just sayin.



That needs to change.


----------



## MissCream

I would post in there but I already have multiple times. Just go bump it


----------



## etnad0

Tulsa said:


> Lets get this Sausage Fest started... here is one of me...



You remind me of the guy on Sons of Anarchy who's wife got killed. Donna I think her name was. I can't recall his name right now, but he's one of my favorite characters.


----------



## naptime

i'll play along... 

but, i saw earlier in the thread someone asked whether we should post old pictures or new.... i'm just gonna go ahead and post my life story, so you understand me better as a person.

i started off handsome enough, even at this young age, it was obvious that women would love me. i had the perfect dimples, and just the right amount of hair on my head. i didn't really talk much, but i'm heard stories that i only need bat my eyes and grin, and the ladies would swoon. my uncle used to take me to the beach wit him in san diego. he would point out a women, and set me loose. i would walk over and kick sand on them. my uncle would come scoop me up and be the apologetic single dad. and set up a date for that night 




167657_10150119907024188_512959187_7823959_4657985_n by jaythomson, on Flickr

by third grade, i had my first girlfriend. oh yeah. angie cupp. the cutest blonde in the whole third grade. we were boyfriend and girlfriend forever.. almost two whole weeks. i think we even held hands once at recess. but, alas, it wasn't meant to be. she dumped me for michael price because HE had a superheros lunchbox WITH a thermos. but, he didn't have this awesome head of hair nor this sweet vest.




20468_282548044187_512959187_4546883_934567_n by jaythomson, on Flickr

by 6th grade we were living in florida. ohio just didn't offer enough sun for me. my life force depended on the suns rays on as much of my body as possible. my arms, my legs, my.. belly?????   i only wish i had discovered the wonders of baldness back then. i was quite the yo-yo-er i might add.




320702_10150432298624188_512959187_10467825_628623005_n by jaythomson, on Flickr

by high school i was the cool kid on the block. back in ohio, i brought florida charm with me. my hair was a long braid down my back, my mustache was meticulously trimmed, and the chicks loved me. too bad they all had to wait. i was the lover boy that dated the same girl from 8th grade till i graduated and even after i went off to war. ahhh yes, april, my high school sweetheart. 




179646_10150124796624188_512959187_7907831_4470787_n by jaythomson, on Flickr

after an incident in high school in which the star was my fist, and the co-star was billy nose, the cleveland institute of art revoked my full scholarship. so i joined the army. basic, ait, and i was headed off to the sandbox. it was during my time in the land of machboos, april, that high school sweetheart of mine decided to cheat on me and send me a dear jay letter. i smile every night when i go to sleep, as i like to think there is a special place in hell reserved just for her.




20468_277482759187_512959187_4528503_4000596_n by jaythomson, on Flickr

war made me tired. so when i came home i took a very long nap.




10319_184030169187_512959187_3868914_7192371_n by jaythomson, on Flickr

when i awoke, i wasn't sure who i was. all my friends had grown old. some had died. i got fat. i had a major identity crisis. for  a short time i even thought i was a pregnant hooker.




17268_302825029187_512959187_4635137_3974243_n by jaythomson, on Flickr

but then i snapped out of it and remembered that i was actually the greatest single dad in the world !!!!! and i have the coffee cup to prove it !!!




248620_10150255780639188_512959187_8983712_3702621_n by jaythomson, on Flickr

then one day the family and i went on a soul searching trip to the Dominican republic. it was on this journey that we found my long lost father. turns out, i'm not french & indian after all. i'm iranian ??  my daughter was so happy to meet the grandfather she never knew she had.




10319_184022989187_512959187_3868900_7572525_n by jaythomson, on Flickr

eventually i found my true love.. la playa y santo libre.  a beach, and a glass filled with some ice cold sprite and rum is all it takes to keep this old dog happy these days.




31724_428363539187_512959187_5582841_6237878_n by jaythomson, on Flickr

so now a days, if i'm not trapped in my shop in ohio printing t shirts for a customer, i am on the beach in the DR, or up in the mountains, but wherever i am, you can be sure that Diosiris, the love of my life is there with me. it's only been two years and we have already been together for longer than my first two marriages combined !! 




294649_10150385453244188_512959187_10181416_1352422114_n by jaythomson, on Flickr

but, even when it's over, i will still be the happy go lucky, wise old fun guy that i always have been..... especially if i've got a santo libre in my hand.




31724_428367734187_512959187_5582902_8340995_n by jaythomson, on Flickr

the end.


----------



## naptime

etnad0 said:


> Tulsa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets get this Sausage Fest started... here is one of me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You remind me of the guy on Sons of Anarchy who's wife got killed. Donna I think her name was. I can't recall his name right now, but he's one of my favorite characters.
Click to expand...


OPIE !!!!!!!!!   

i can see it.


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography

Omg naptime I love the story! I chuckled thru out the whole thing


----------



## Ron Evers

RebeccaAPhotography said:


> Omg naptime I love the story! I chuckled thru out the whole thing




I did too, but wondered what happened to commitment.


----------



## naptime

my only commitment now is to living my life in a way that makes me happy. and keeps a safe, happy, encouraging environment for my daughter.


----------



## JClishe

Did you seriously just randomly bump into the Iron Sheik in the Dominican?


----------



## LightSpeed

naptime said:


> i'll play along...
> 
> but, i saw earlier in the thread someone asked whether we should post old pictures or new.... i'm just gonna go ahead and post my life story, so you understand me better as a person.
> 
> i started off handsome enough, even at this young age, it was obvious that women would love me. i had the perfect dimples, and just the right amount of hair on my head. i didn't really talk much, but i'm heard stories that i only need bat my eyes and grin, and the ladies would swoon. my uncle used to take me to the beach wit him in san diego. he would point out a women, and set me loose. i would walk over and kick sand on them. my uncle would come scoop me up and be the apologetic single dad. and set up a date for that night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 167657_10150119907024188_512959187_7823959_4657985_n by jaythomson, on Flickr
> 
> by third grade, i had my first girlfriend. oh yeah. angie cupp. the cutest blonde in the whole third grade. we were boyfriend and girlfriend forever.. almost two whole weeks. i think we even held hands once at recess. but, alas, it wasn't meant to be. she dumped me for michael price because HE had a superheros lunchbox WITH a thermos. but, he didn't have this awesome head of hair nor this sweet vest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20468_282548044187_512959187_4546883_934567_n by jaythomson, on Flickr
> 
> by 6th grade we were living in florida. ohio just didn't offer enough sun for me. my life force depended on the suns rays on as much of my body as possible. my arms, my legs, my.. belly?????   i only wish i had discovered the wonders of baldness back then. i was quite the yo-yo-er i might add.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 320702_10150432298624188_512959187_10467825_628623005_n by jaythomson, on Flickr
> 
> by high school i was the cool kid on the block. back in ohio, i brought florida charm with me. my hair was a long braid down my back, my mustache was meticulously trimmed, and the chicks loved me. too bad they all had to wait. i was the lover boy that dated the same girl from 8th grade till i graduated and even after i went off to war. ahhh yes, april, my high school sweetheart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 179646_10150124796624188_512959187_7907831_4470787_n by jaythomson, on Flickr
> 
> after an incident in high school in which the star was my fist, and the co-star was billy nose, the cleveland institute of art revoked my full scholarship. so i joined the army. basic, ait, and i was headed off to the sandbox. it was during my time in the land of machboos, april, that high school sweetheart of mine decided to cheat on me and send me a dear jay letter. i smile every night when i go to sleep, as i like to think there is a special place in hell reserved just for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20468_277482759187_512959187_4528503_4000596_n by jaythomson, on Flickr
> 
> war made me tired. so when i came home i took a very long nap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10319_184030169187_512959187_3868914_7192371_n by jaythomson, on Flickr
> 
> when i awoke, i wasn't sure who i was. all my friends had grown old. some had died. i got fat. i had a major identity crisis. for  a short time i even thought i was a pregnant hooker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17268_302825029187_512959187_4635137_3974243_n by jaythomson, on Flickr
> 
> but then i snapped out of it and remembered that i was actually the greatest single dad in the world !!!!! and i have the coffee cup to prove it !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 248620_10150255780639188_512959187_8983712_3702621_n by jaythomson, on Flickr
> 
> then one day the family and i went on a soul searching trip to the Dominican republic. it was on this journey that we found my long lost father. turns out, i'm not french & indian after all. i'm iranian ??  my daughter was so happy to meet the grandfather she never knew she had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10319_184022989187_512959187_3868900_7572525_n by jaythomson, on Flickr
> 
> eventually i found my true love.. la playa y santo libre.  a beach, and a glass filled with some ice cold sprite and rum is all it takes to keep this old dog happy these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31724_428363539187_512959187_5582841_6237878_n by jaythomson, on Flickr
> 
> so now a days, if i'm not trapped in my shop in ohio printing t shirts for a customer, i am on the beach in the DR, or up in the mountains, but wherever i am, you can be sure that Diosiris, the love of my life is there with me. it's only been two years and we have already been together for longer than my first two marriages combined !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 294649_10150385453244188_512959187_10181416_1352422114_n by jaythomson, on Flickr
> 
> but, even when it's over, i will still be the happy go lucky, wise old fun guy that i always have been..... especially if i've got a santo libre in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31724_428367734187_512959187_5582902_8340995_n by jaythomson, on Flickr
> 
> the end.



Hot damn, I knew there was something I liked about you.
RESPECT, from LightSpeed.
Hell of a story. Full life. 

I am LightSpeed, and I approve this message.


----------



## GnipGnop

It always helps to put a face to a name. 
I hope I'm not the exception.


----------



## Judobreaker

Boo.


----------



## 412 Burgh

Good ol Zach




Aruba SkyDive by ZDiBeradin, on Flickr


----------



## naptime

JClishe said:


> Did you seriously just randomly bump into the Iron Sheik in the Dominican?



worse. we bumped into him at the atlanta airport on our way down.

i spotted him right away, so i said let's go get your picture with him.


we went over and shook his hand and i told him i was a big fan in the 80's.

when i asked if i could take asia's picture with him, he said "sure, but do you have $10.00?"

i was floored. but, i wanted her to have this.. so i paid him 10 bucks, and we took a few pictures.

then i asked if she could have an autograph. he said sure,and reached into his bag and pulled out a PRE-SIGNED photo of him with a camel from back in the day. then wrote "to asia".  as he handed it to me, he asked for another $10 for the autographed picture !!!

talked to him a few minutes. he was on his way to some wrestling event somewhere. said this is how he makes his living. autographs and pictures in airports and at small time wrestling events.

when i look back on it now, it's just like the character in "The Wrestler" with micky rourke


we randomly ran into mohammad ali in a hotel in louissville back in 06. we were coming out of the elevator, he was coming in. he was standing RIGHT in front of the door when it opened. she literally ran right into him as she went to run out. headbutt to his stomach lol  

he let us take a picture of her "punching" him in the face, and he had his head jerked back from the blow.

i'll have to see if i can find what drive it's on.


----------



## Kbarredo

Higgs Boson said:


> Here are some pics of me with my GF and her little pug, too.


Youre one lucky guy. I would love a pug like that


----------



## JClishe

naptime said:


> JClishe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you seriously just randomly bump into the Iron Sheik in the Dominican?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worse. we bumped into him at the atlanta airport on our way down.
> 
> i spotted him right away, so i said let's go get your picture with him.
> 
> 
> we went over and shook his hand and i told him i was a big fan in the 80's.
> 
> when i asked if i could take asia's picture with him, he said "sure, but do you have $10.00?"
> 
> i was floored. but, i wanted her to have this.. so i paid him 10 bucks, and we took a few pictures.
> 
> then i asked if she could have an autograph. he said sure,and reached into his bag and pulled out a PRE-SIGNED photo of him with a camel from back in the day. then wrote "to asia". as he handed it to me, he asked for another $10 for the autographed picture !!!
> 
> talked to him a few minutes. he was on his way to some wrestling event somewhere. said this is how he makes his living. autographs and pictures in airports and at small time wrestling events.
> 
> when i look back on it now, it's just like the character in "The Wrestler" with micky rourke
> 
> 
> we randomly ran into mohammad ali in a hotel in louissville back in 06. we were coming out of the elevator, he was coming in. he was standing RIGHT in front of the door when it opened. she literally ran right into him as she went to run out. headbutt to his stomach lol
> 
> he let us take a picture of her "punching" him in the face, and he had his head jerked back from the blow.
> 
> i'll have to see if i can find what drive it's on.
Click to expand...


That's an awesome story! Before I got to your mention of the movie The Wrestler, that's exactly what I was thinking. Crazy way to make a living late in life.


----------



## RyanSands

Ok I'll play this game...sounds like fun : ) Here is a photo my wife took while we were down in LBI, NJ for the weekend.


----------



## Joel_W

thought I'd give it a go, as you don't have enough pictures of the older crowd here. This picture was taken a few years ago right before I turned into an official Senior Citizen. Getting old sucks, but it happens to everyone.


----------



## Robin Usagani

But judging from your choice of attire, you are still young at heart.



Joel_W said:


> thought I'd give it a go, as you don't have enough pictures of the older crowd here. This picture was taken a few years ago right before I turned into an official Senior Citizen. Getting old sucks, but it happens to everyone.


----------



## Joel_W

Schwettylens said:


> But judging from your choice of attire, you are still young at heart.
> 
> 
> 
> Joel_W said:
> 
> 
> 
> thought I'd give it a go, as you don't have enough pictures of the older crowd here. This picture was taken a few years ago right before I turned into an official Senior Citizen. Getting old sucks, but it happens to everyone.
Click to expand...



Thanks. I only consider myself old when I look at myself in the mirror and wonder who that old guy is.  As for my heart, it's kind of a rebuilt model after I had was Fred Sanford would call the Big One.


----------



## ph0enix

I'll bite:




me by mclarennf7, on Flickr

  It's a very old photo but not a complete misrepresentation of "the current" me


----------



## kamerageek

Here's a photo of me enjoying my other ridiculously expensive hobby.


----------



## JPmkV

Last year. Bearded. No job. :thumbup: :mrgreen:





This year. Unbearded. Job. :thumbdown:


----------



## Robin Usagani

I fixed it for you



JPmkV said:


> Last year. Bearded. No GIRLFRIEND. :thumbup: :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This year. Unbearded. GIRLFRIENDS. :thumbdown:


----------



## JPmkV

Schwettylens said:


> I fixed it for you
> 
> 
> 
> JPmkV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last year. Bearded. No GIRLFRIEND. :thumbup: :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> This year. Unbearded. GIRLFRIENDS. :thumbdown:
Click to expand...


hahaha Actually have had the same girlfriend this whole time.. Surprisingly she misses the beard :mrgreen:


----------



## Ocho_1

OK, I'll play along


me a couple of years ago in San Fran


----------



## IByte

Yeeeah buddy!  This picture was taken overseas with and early model Kodak Easy Share Digital P&S.


----------



## ottor

Just me and my Blues ............ Sorry girls, I'm taken - and this photo was when I was younger and had hair.......


----------



## o hey tyler

One from today: Shelf Portrait


----------



## The_Traveler

OK.
This will hurt the image (notice no horns or fangs) but here I am in Florence, Italy this last October.
Ponte Vecchio over River Arno in the background 
Taken with Olympus EP-3 in my wife's uncertain hands.


----------



## Redbaron

that's me in my avatar


----------



## gsgary

I hate photos of myself but i shot a few today while i had my lighting out


----------



## Ron Evers

Hey Tyler, if that is you in the pic, who is in your avatar?


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography

The_Traveler said:
			
		

> OK.
> This will hurt the image (notice no horns or fangs) but here I am in Florence, Italy this last October.
> Ponte Vecchio over River Arno in the background
> Taken with Olympus EP-3 in my wife's uncertain hands.



So this is what the all mighty traveler looks like. Not as scary as others make ya seem lol!


----------



## Trever1t

glad to see I'm not the ugliest critter on these boards


----------



## o hey tyler

Ron Evers said:


> Hey Tyler, if that is you in the pic, who is in your avatar?



Me, two years ago. 

I know, I've changed. :O


----------



## Jeremy Z

Here's my wife and I, probably 3-4 years ago.


----------



## gsgary

Trever1t said:


> glad to see I'm not the ugliest critter on these boards



Bugger, i know who that is aimed at


----------



## blackrose89

o hey tyler said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tyler, if that is you in the pic, who is in your avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, two years ago.
> 
> I know, I've changed. :O
Click to expand...


Must've been expensive. Did your insurance cover it?


----------



## Ron Evers

blackrose89 said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tyler, if that is you in the pic, who is in your avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, two years ago.
> 
> I know, I've changed. :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must've been expensive. Did your insurance cover it?
Click to expand...


Thinking similarly.


----------



## Mach0

My daughter and I last year.


----------



## The_Traveler

Trever1t said:


> glad to see I'm not the ugliest critter on these boards



Don't sell yourself short.  You are clearly in this race (along with me).:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## ph0enix

The_Traveler said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> 
> glad to see I'm not the ugliest critter on these boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't sell yourself short.  You are clearly in this race (along with me).:lmao::lmao::lmao:
Click to expand...


...but he's got the hot chicks going for him.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

6 month bump.


----------



## rexbobcat

Dude this is an old thread....


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

It's a Legacy Thread.


----------



## Stobber

I will play along....I am the stunning figure smoking in the middle of the shot.  No photo magic in this picture...just a drunk dude with my point-n-shoot.


----------



## kundalini

I just went through 24 pages to make sure I didn't double post. During those 24 pages I also went through 3 glasses of wine and a couple of puffs, so forgive me if the effort was in vain. But I don't think this one was posted.......











I also made one with the mutt.


----------



## Espike

Me with my wife at a formal dinner thing.


----------



## Kazooie

I'm the hot one.


----------



## chuasam

Yes that's a ThinkTank Retro30 with a Teddy Bear sewn on the side.


----------



## eric-holmes




----------



## rexbobcat

Just a generic shot of my head. 
The only time I don't look goofy is when I'm being generic.


----------



## kundalini

Okay, so we're doing B&Ws?


----------



## Robin Usagani




----------



## CMfromIL

I would have posted earlier, but I had to do my hair.


----------



## rick93

Here on of my a while back, I was in the process of restoring my bike..


----------



## michael9000000

Me...  Derp...


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

Lol. Just a quick one of me...


----------



## JPmkV

Got a new external flash (430ex II) so I've been messing around rippin selfies. :thumbup::mrgreen:





Oh and I grew a mustache!


----------



## 480sparky

Jam66es said:


> I always think everything could be a trap..........




Including your failed spam?


----------



## Tuffythepug

What the hell.    Here ya go.


----------



## Judobreaker

I'm the idiot in front. You know, the one with the microphone.


----------



## kathyt

Derrel said:


> Here's the frame I took right after my avatar photo...it's the typical bathroom mirror self-portrait...which is now an official photographic genre in this, the age of Flickr and PhotoBucket and Facebook!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note...I'm using my Canon 5D and the 50mm 1.4 EF lens to shoot this. Canon. Yes. It's me Derrel, and I shot this with my 'effin Canon. And yes, I have huge hands.



I love the medication, Visine, and Drano backdrop.  That's nice.


----------



## Hickeydog

What's going on in this thread?


----------



## mishele

K, I need a new shot!!


----------



## Derrel

kathythorson said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the frame I took right after my avatar photo...it's the typical bathroom mirror self-portrait...which is now an official photographic genre in this, the age of Flickr and PhotoBucket and Facebook!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note...I'm using my Canon 5D and the 50mm 1.4 EF lens to shoot this. Canon. Yes. It's me Derrel, and I shot this with my 'effin Canon. And yes, I have huge hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the medication, Visine, and Drano backdrop.  That's nice.
Click to expand...


NOTE--The Drano is on the top shelf...'cause it says "Keep out of the reach of children," right on the bottle!! We must never allow little kids access to Drano!!!


----------



## Tee

I hope I don't crash any computers by posting this:


----------



## unpopular

Literally: "Is my aperture closing?"



(it was)


----------



## Robin_Usagani




----------



## Markw

Hmm.  This seems fun.  I haven't taken a self-portrait in quiteeee some time.  But, I do have these from the past few years:

Three years ago.  Just after my butterfly flittered off.





Actual photo being taken:





One and a half years ago, trying to catch a pair of starlings.





Photo taken:





Around a year ago with my D300s and 35/1.8g.





This past (probably July) summer rummaging around in the forest.





More to come. 
Mark


----------



## ManualMode

Straight from the linkedin profile


----------



## Rick58

I look just like the guy to my left
View attachment 27557


----------



## Derrel

ManualMode, Rick58--great! Now we'll have good descriptions of both of you when the cops ask us about that stick-up down at the local Burger King.... apparently last night two men held the place up and made off with a HUGE STACK of Burger King crowns!!!! According to the manager's account, they left babbling about the street value of all the jewels and stuff...


----------



## Pallycow

avatar shot, don't get many of me not behind camera.   friend did take this one of me shooting though as well, I didn't know it at the time, lol...


----------



## Robin_Usagani

Shot with a tripod and a remote.


----------



## Derrel

Dude-you look almost human in that shot!!! lol


----------



## Tee

Ah, man.  I have to follow Robin!!!!  No fair. :mrgreen:  Here's a self portrait of me I did tonight.  Timer and tripod.  




And how about another?


----------



## Robin_Usagani

Only you can pull off that type of collar Tom.


----------



## unpopular

Tom looks like a Russian badass.


----------



## AgentDrex




----------



## mishele

unpopular said:


> Tom looks like a Russian badass.


I like badass Russians...just sayin


----------



## unpopular

WTF - Drex went from looking like chuck norris to a damn hippy.


----------



## Robin_Usagani

unpopular said:


> WTF - Drex went from looking like chuck norris to a damn hippy.



I think I have seen that photo at several churches.   He must be famous.


----------



## unpopular

oh - you mean that blond hair - blue eyed israeli guy?


----------



## tirediron

Derrel said:


> Dude-you look almost human in that shot!!! lol


Ehhh... looks kind of schwetty to me...


----------



## Robin_Usagani

If I look almost human... what do you look like derrel?  ET?


----------



## bunny99123

Trever1t said:
			
		

> Christmas in Reno
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/trever1t/5310324318/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/trever1t/5310324806/
> Hollywood by Trever1t, on Flickr



Tone the color down it's killing my monitor! Lol


----------



## bunny99123

OrionsByte said:
			
		

> Me, my wife, and our three-year-old daughter, taken in front of our Christmas tree just a few weeks ago.



Nice family photo!


----------



## bunny99123

I am really enjoying this thread! Great to put a face to a name.


----------



## JClishe

tirediron said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude-you look almost human in that shot!!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Ehhh... looks kind of schwetty to me...
Click to expand...


That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## cgipson1

unpopular said:


> Literally: "Is my aperture closing?"
> 
> View attachment 27504
> 
> (it was)



remember Helter Skelter? This pic brings that to mind! (not the song.. the book!)


----------



## kathyt

ManualMode said:


> Straight from the linkedin profile
> 
> View attachment 27537



Ummmm, Hi Bradley Cooper! I get nervous around celebs.


----------



## ManualMode

kathythorson said:


> ManualMode said:
> 
> 
> 
> Straight from the linkedin profile
> 
> View attachment 27537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm, Hi Bradley Cooper! I get nervous around celebs.
Click to expand...


Ha! That's so funny... I do kinda look like him huh? I used to get "Tobey McGuire" a lot around the time the first spiderman movie came out.. now I get the new superman comparisons.. there's also the comparison to the guy in single.. damn.. maybe im in the wrong line of work..


----------



## runnah

On the job


Trying to look tough 


Taming the beast.


----------



## rexbobcat

ManualMode said:
			
		

> Ha! That's so funny... I do kinda look like him huh? I used to get "Tobey McGuire" a lot around the time the first spiderman movie came out.. now I get the new superman comparisons.. there's also the comparison to the guy in single.. damn.. maybe im in the wrong line of work..



You do look much more like the new spiderman actor than Tobey Maguire.


----------



## JAC526

Just in case you didn't see it in the other thread and in black and white for legitimacy:








untitled-8447-2 by JChick526, on Flickr


----------



## Mully

OK This is my corporate picture


----------



## panblue

Derrel looks like an Aquarius; Unpopular a Capricorn; Rick a Scorpio, Agent Drex maybe a Scorpio, maybe a Leo.


----------



## AgentDrex

That's interesting panblue.  I happen to be a gemini.  Which I don't especially like.  Seeing two sides of the door in almost any situation is confusing at times.

Maybe this make me look different?  (Apologies if I posted this in this thread already)


----------



## unpopular

pisces, actually. Though, and consistent with my erratic energy signature, while I do want to feel close to the world, I only can achieve this while alone. I think I fit pisces very closely.


----------



## Derrel

AgentDrex said:


> That's interesting panblue.  I happen to be a gemini.  Which I don't especially like.  Seeing two sides of the door in almost any situation is confusing at times.
> 
> Maybe this make me look different?  (Apologies if I posted this in this thread already)
> 
> View attachment 27943


AgentDrex, you look Like a young Ben Kenobi!!!   Oh, BTW, I am a capricorn...


----------



## EIngerson

Too many studs posting here for me to play.


----------



## kathyt

ManualMode said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ManualMode said:
> 
> 
> 
> Straight from the linkedin profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm, Hi Bradley Cooper! I get nervous around celebs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha! That's so funny... I do kinda look like him huh? I used to get "Tobey McGuire" a lot around the time the first spiderman movie came out.. now I get the new superman comparisons.. there's also the comparison to the guy in single.. damn.. maybe im in the wrong line of work..
Click to expand...


TWINS!!!!!
View attachment 27537


----------



## unpopular

EIngerson said:


> Too many studs posting here for me to play.



I was hesitant too, but then I noticed that Derrel posted.


----------



## kathyt

runnah said:


> View attachment 27933
> On the job
> 
> View attachment 27934
> Trying to look tough
> 
> View attachment 27935
> Taming the beast.



That second picture is awesome.


----------



## spang1mw

A quick shot of myself


----------



## AgentDrex

May the farce be strong with you young Derrelakin

*waves my hand in an overly drawn-out and dramatic manner: "I am not the photographer you are looking for.  You will go home and clean your camera."

Jedi Mind Trick for the win!!!


----------



## unpopular

Mully said:


> OK This is my corporate picture



You know, Mully. I am always surprised when you talk about your experience or post examples of your work. For some reason I think you're a twelve year old kid who had a bad experience while out fishing.


----------



## Robin_Usagani




----------



## unpopular

^^^ well, that's just offensive


----------



## Robin_Usagani

unpopular said:


> ^^^ well, that's just offensive



You shouldnt watch southpark then.


----------



## unpopular

well, I expect this sort of thing on South Park!


----------



## jlo24141

View attachment 27961Guess who's been naughty?


----------



## AgentDrex

It's easy to offend.  You did not offend me however.  But then again, I find humor in almost anything.  WWJD about that post?


----------



## dxqcanada

Did you ask Santa for an M9 w/ Summilux-M 21mm f/1.4 ?


----------



## AgentDrex

dxqcanada said:


> Did you ask Santa for an M9 w/ Summilux-M 21mm f/1.4 ?



Drooling!!!


----------



## dxqcanada

Ah, now you've done it !!!

I am waiting by the chimney now ...


----------



## unpopular

Leicas are for for babies!


From: ALPA of Switzerland - Manufacturers of remarkable cameras - ALPA 12 XY


----------



## dxqcanada

I can see the shifts on that ... but how about swing/tilt ?

Sorry, got off topic


----------



## AgentDrex

Come on now guys.  How am I supposed to walk around with this pup tent pitched???


----------



## unpopular

dxqcanada said:


> I can see the shifts on that ... but how about swing/tilt ?
> 
> Sorry, got off topic



For that, you might want something like this:


Sinar p3 View Camera

(Drex, clean yourself up now)


----------



## AgentDrex

Pup tent now full blown MGPTS...thanks a lot


----------



## unpopular

leave it to the guys thread to diverge into gear porn.


----------



## AgentDrex

*cheesy seventies porn music plays while a lens gets mounted on to a camera and the another lens come in the room and then another camera...its a geargy...


----------



## IByte

JAC526 said:


> Just in case you didn't see it in the other thread and in black and white for legitimacy:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/chickja526/8257775913/
> 
> untitled-8447-2 by JChick526, on Flickr



Looks like someone was watching the current Colorado news events lol.


----------



## IByte

Robin_Usagani said:


> You shouldnt watch southpark then.



Lol did it include a poo-choo train in that episode?


----------



## unpopular

I know interformat relations are kind of a taboo, but this is HOT:


----------



## IByte

unpopular said:


> Leicas are for for babies!
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=27965"/>
> From: ALPA of Switzerland - Manufacturers of remarkable cameras - ALPA 12 XY



That looks like an accessory for the IPAD Oo.


----------



## unpopular

^^ I understand you can use the ipad like ground glass with the latest generation of Phase One backs! 

Imagine having your ipad attached either to the camera or the tripod on an articulating arm....


----------



## AgentDrex

Love the cambo!!! w00t w00t!


----------



## unpopular

The body isn't outrageously expensive either, I think it's like $1500.

There is also a DSLR platform based on their flagship Ultima model.


----------



## AgentDrex

Too spendy for my pockets at the moment but better than $10,000 or more


----------



## unpopular

definitely out of my budget also, and lenses sorter than 80mm are very expensive as the market for them is pretty new. Pretty much you are stuck with Digitar etc.


----------



## JackandSally

Bitter Jeweler said:


> 10 years ago...



Bitter, you look like every biker I've ever hung out with. : P


----------



## runnah

Agent and unpopular need to get a room, a high end gear catalog, some wine and little to no inhibitions.


----------



## EIngerson

unpopular said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too many studs posting here for me to play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was hesitant too, but then I noticed that Derrel posted.
Click to expand...


Oh, in that case. lol






Some hardship duty.


----------



## kathyt

EIngerson said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too many studs posting here for me to play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was hesitant too, but then I noticed that Derrel posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, in that case. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some hardship duty.
Click to expand...


Nothing like a few medals to put you in the lead.


----------



## unpopular

^^ i was going to say if this guy is insecure around the ladies, what's the chances for an ordinary schmuck?


----------



## runnah

Dear god man, I am surprised you have time to take photos whilst constantly fending off the ladies...and unpopular.


----------



## unpopular

he's not really my type, actually.


----------



## ash12783

Ratman667 said:


> Here is one of few that I am not embarrassed to place in public.



*You remind me of JC from N*SYNC  anyone else see it? except cuter!*


----------



## EIngerson

runnah said:


> Dear god man, I am surprised you have time to take photos whilst constantly fending off the ladies...and unpopular.



I carry a big......never-mind, I can't back that up.


----------



## ManualMode

unpopular said:


> ^^ i was going to say if this guy is insecure around the ladies, what's the chances for an ordinary schmuck?


All men are insecure around ladies... just depends on how much..


----------



## mishele

ManualMode said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ i was going to say if this guy is insecure around the ladies, what's the chances for an ordinary schmuck?
> 
> 
> 
> All men are insecure around ladies... just depends on how much..
Click to expand...

Duly noted.


----------



## Geaux

From fb, so if you can't see it...I'll upload it to my flickr, just being lazy


----------



## kathyt

unpopular said:


> leave it to the guys thread to diverge into gear porn.



Yeah, no joke! Enough of the small talk and keep some pictures flowing. We are losing interest REAL quick! Get to it "Guys of TPF!"


----------



## Mully

Think of us as small children who's minds wander and are incorrigible.


----------



## mishele

kathythorson said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> leave it to the guys thread to diverge into gear porn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no joke! Enough of the small talk and keep some pictures flowing. We are losing interest REAL quick! Get to it "Guys of TPF!"
Click to expand...

What she said!!


----------



## Mully

I updated mine.


----------



## tagan

I know I am new here, but here I am anyways!


----------



## ManualMode

I'll give you another then..


----------



## TATTRAT

My Dad and I


----------



## Tuffythepug

This is the most recent one I've got.


----------



## EIngerson

mishele said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> leave it to the guys thread to diverge into gear porn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no joke! Enough of the small talk and keep some pictures flowing. We are losing interest REAL quick! Get to it "Guys of TPF!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What she said!!
Click to expand...


I am not just a piece of meat!


----------



## mishele

EIngerson said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no joke! Enough of the small talk and keep some pictures flowing. We are losing interest REAL quick! Get to it "Guys of TPF!"
> 
> 
> 
> What she said!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not just a piece of meat!
Click to expand...

Hehe....yes, you are!!


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> What she said!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not just a piece of meat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe....yes, you are!!
Click to expand...


Down girl!


----------



## kathyt

EIngerson said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no joke! Enough of the small talk and keep some pictures flowing. We are losing interest REAL quick! Get to it "Guys of TPF!"
> 
> 
> 
> What she said!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not just a piece of meat!
Click to expand...


Your right, that was wrong of me. I am sure you can fix things too.


----------



## EIngerson

kathythorson said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> What she said!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not just a piece of meat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your right, that was wrong of me. I am sure you can fix things too.
Click to expand...


LOL, and don't you forget it.


----------



## AgentDrex

Teehee, someone said meat


----------



## invisible

I'm pretty sure this has never been done before.


----------



## thetrue

Are you the screaming guy from Athiest's photo last week?


----------



## invisible

thetrue said:


> Are you the screaming guy from Athiest's photo last week?


Probably not... I've no idea what photo you're talking about


----------



## snowbear

kathythorson said:


> Yeah, no joke! Enough of the small talk and keep some pictures flowing. We are losing interest REAL quick! Get to it "Guys of TPF!"


At the risk of scaring everyone off (2008) . . . 



Me by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Robin_Usagani

Not a good photo Bitter.  Double chin does not look very flattering.


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## Alex_B

should also post on here then


----------



## Forkie

Guess i'll stick an update here since the thread's back at the top 




Me by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## CA_

Self portrait from a few months ago.


Random cellphone pic


----------



## thetrue

invisible said:


> thetrue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you the screaming guy from Athiest's photo last week?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not... I've no idea what photo you're talking about
Click to expand...

This one: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/dark-side-gallery/310418-broken.html


----------



## thetrue

Forkie, I see your eyes have returned to their normal size.


----------



## 412 Burgh

20 years young. Took this beaut today! 




Self Portrait by ZDiBeradin, on Flickr
Self Portrait by ZDiBeradin, on Flickr


----------



## jake337




----------



## vtf

Back in the day, from a scanned photo.


----------



## invisible

thetrue said:


> invisible said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetrue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you the screaming guy from Athiest's photo last week?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not... I've no idea what photo you're talking about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This one: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/dark-side-gallery/310418-broken.html
Click to expand...

Nah, more like this.


----------



## snowbear

Trenton9claude said:


> (spam)


Spam, reported.


----------



## DannyLewis

View attachment 31924


----------



## LesFraser

My son and i.




Cooper and I by TheLesFraser, on Flickr


----------



## JPmkV

My most up to date self portrait.


----------



## jubbin2001

Here is my shameles submission. Plain old boring generic portrait.


----------



## AaronLLockhart

Just a few of myself showing various ways I dress and hair progression. Typically I look the same (Black cap, black t-shirt and Adidas Pants) but I clean up well 







And before anyone says anything, I don't "not smile" to try and look tough. I don't smile because it feels weird. I have had about 22 bones broken in my body over the course of the past 12 years or so from fighting. My jaw has been broken, and wired shut twice. The left side of my face has 2 steel plates, the right side of my face has one, and I have absolutely no feeling at all in the left side of my face. If you notice in the pictures of me smiling, the left side of my face sags. Because I can't judge where my lips are. It's completely numb. So most of the time, I just don't smile.


----------



## kathyt

AaronLLockhart said:


> Just a few of myself showing various ways I dress and hair progression. Typically I look the same (Black cap, black t-shirt and Adidas Pants) but I clean up well
> 
> View attachment 41392
> View attachment 41393
> View attachment 41394
> View attachment 41395
> View attachment 41396
> 
> And before anyone says anything, I don't "not smile" to try and look tough. I don't smile because it feels weird. I have had about 22 bones broken in my body over the course of the past 12 years or so from fighting. My jaw has been broken, and wired shut twice. The left side of my face has 2 steel plates, the right side of my face has one, and I have absolutely no feeling at all in the left side of my face. If you notice in the pictures of me smiling, the left side of my face sags. Because I can't judge where my lips are. It's completely numb. So most of the time, I just don't smile.



TMI.


----------



## AaronLLockhart

kathythorson said:


> TMI.



Was just sparing myself the headache of having to explain it a thousand times. Because it always comes up, in every form, on every domain, and from everyone I have ever shown my pictures to. So, this time I'm ahead of the ball.


----------



## runnah

AaronLLockhart said:


> Was just sparing myself the headache of having to explain it a thousand times. Because it always comes up, in every form, on every domain, and from everyone I have ever shown my pictures to. So, this time I'm ahead of the ball.



I don't smile because cool guys don't smile.


----------



## 412 Burgh

heres another old one of me I did for my project 52. Most up to date photo of me 




Project 52 1/52 by ZDiBeradin, on Flickr


----------



## kundalini

runnah said:


> I don't smile because cool guys don't smile.


But we do give that grin to let others know that we know what's what.


----------



## kundalini

AaronLLockhart said:


> ...And before anyone says anything, I don't "not smile" to try and look tough. *I don't smile *because it feels weird. I have had about 22 bones broken in my body over the course of the past 12 years or so from fighting. My jaw has been broken, and wired shut twice. The left side of my face has 2 steel plates, the right side of my face has one, and I have absolutely no feeling at all in the left side of my face. If you notice in the pictures of me smiling, the left side of my face sags. Because I can't judge where my lips are. It's completely numb. *So most of the time, I just don't smile*.


Well, 3 outta 5 ain't bad.

Hmmm, if boxing or MMA is your profession, perhaps a career change might be in order.


----------



## kundalini

I don't think these have been posted in this thread.......


----------



## AaronLLockhart

kundalini said:


> if boxing or MMA is your profession, perhaps a career change might be in order.



MMA was a hobby. 4 years in the Army's MACP program, and then expanding later in a local gracie academy, and then I went on to do the small time cage events. I don't have many losses. However, looking in hindsight, you never really "win" when you end up with broken bones. I look back at it all now, and I feel stupid for even doing it. No feeling in the left side of my face to show some other guy how much "tougher" I was, is definitely not a fair trade.


----------



## mishele

K is one sexy B...just sayin


----------



## IByte

AaronLLockhart said:


> MMA was a hobby. 4 years in the Army's MACP program, and then expanding later in a local gracie academy, and then I went on to do the small time cage events. I don't have many losses. However, looking in hindsight, you never really "win" when you end up with broken bones. I look back at it all now, and I feel stupid for even doing it. No feeling in the left side of my face to show some other guy how much "tougher" I was, is definitely not a fair trade.



Pfft where those scars with pride!  Is what warriors go through, and Mishy will follow lol.


----------



## bentcountershaft

I made a quick scan of anything I may have posted in this thread before and see that I've done a poor job of representing myself.  So here's a few from facebook because I'm lazy.













and more recent self portrait that has been posted elsewhere here.




Self Portraits 119a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

bent...you're a sexy B, too!!! :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## bentcountershaft

bent now blushes


----------



## EIngerson

My latest pic. Throwin' up the horns!


----------



## Robin_Usagani

What kind of sea water intake is that?  A factory?


----------



## runnah

bentcountershaft said:


> I made a quick scan of anything I may have posted in this thread before and see that I've done a poor job of representing myself.  So here's a few from facebook because I'm lazy.
> 
> and more recent self portrait that has been posted elsewhere here.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bentcountershaft/8042052038/
> Self Portraits 119a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr



I expected you to look less well adjusted.


----------



## EIngerson

Robin_Usagani said:


> What kind of sea water intake is that?  A factory?



Good catch, it's from a water treatment plant here in Okinawa.


----------



## Tiller

The first one is recent.

The third one is me for comparison to the second.
The second one is of my father back in the day


----------



## mishele

Wow, you look just like him!!


----------



## bentcountershaft

runnah said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a quick scan of anything I may have posted in this thread before and see that I've done a poor job of representing myself.  So here's a few from facebook because I'm lazy.
> 
> and more recent self portrait that has been posted elsewhere here.
> 
> 
> Self Portraits 119a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expected you to look less well adjusted.
Click to expand...


It isn't as hard as people think to hide the madness.


----------



## jwbryson1

Here are a few of your boy.

1.  Cowboy Hat (reaching back to my Texas roots).  






[/URL] JWB Cowboy Hat by jwbryson1, on Flickr[/IMG]


2.  JWB at Supreme Court Oral Arguments - Obamacare






[/URL] JWB SCOTUS by jwbryson1, on Flickr[/IMG]



3.  JWB with younger daughter at the Delaware shore (Dewey Beach):






[/URL] JWB Beach with KAB by jwbryson1, on Flickr[/IMG]



4.  JWB with older daughter at dinner...






[/URL] JWB TEB Red Robin by jwbryson1, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## tsabary




----------



## kathyt

jwbryson1 said:


> Here are a few of your boy.
> 
> 1.  Cowboy Hat (reaching back to my Texas roots).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] JWB Cowboy Hat by jwbryson1, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 2.  JWB at Supreme Court Oral Arguments - Obamacare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] JWB SCOTUS by jwbryson1, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  JWB with younger daughter at the Delaware shore (Dewey Beach):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] JWB Beach with KAB by jwbryson1, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 4.  JWB with older daughter at dinner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] JWB TEB Red Robin by jwbryson1, on Flickr[/IMG]



Awwww, Jdubs, how cute!


----------



## UnknownBro

herro


----------



## Starskream666




----------



## Robin_Usagani




----------



## BrandonLaw

Just a few crappy cell phone pics off facebook


----------



## Michael79

One from this past holidays season, if you want some shots with just the tights on I still have them in the house somewhere?


----------



## Benco

Cheers!


----------

